# Defenders of the Blackfeather - Tariff of Relkingham



## esparkhu (Oct 18, 2008)

Delornen’s seat of power is the small government town of Wyllea, where Founder Neelani, the leader of this land, resides in her palace. The leader of Delornen is chosen by Erathis, who sends visions to the chosen leader. 

Although Wyllea is the government seat, the real power and wealth is in Relkingham, a port town that sides on a land bridge between two large continents. The Founder announced that Erathis wishes to impose a sacrifice tariff. This tariff would require that those wishing to cross the land bridge must make a sacrifice. Smaller groups, or those sending small contingents, are expected to sacrifice the hands or eyes of those who cross. Larger groups with bigger stakes must bring human sacrifices to the temple of Erathis. Many are skeptical of this because of the peace-loving nature of Erathis, but no one wants to argue with the holiest person in the land.

Unsurprisingly, the announcement of this policy has sent ripples through the easygoing and decadent port town of Relkingham. The citizens have already sent one group to Founder Neelani that attempted to express their distaste for this policy. Found Neelani said she would consider the request, but it has been a month and she has not sent word of her ruling.

In the time since the announcement, increasing reports of brigands and Vecnite cult activities have come to light. Citizens have trickled into town missing eyes and hands, unable to speak of what happened to them.  Becoming nervous, Mayor Joren and Relkingham has asked to meet with your group to discuss the situation.


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 18, 2008)

*Meeting with the Mayor*







You are well known to the mayor after dealing with the demon slime-cats. You are summoned to the impressive town hall to render assistance.

You are escorted by two guards through the lavish town hall, passing numerous statues of former mayors, town merchants, and elders. The simple opulence of the edifice bespeaks old money and a level of decadence not seen in most other lands. The guards open the doors to a sumptuous office, which is appointed with a plush leather chair, a handsome desk, stuffed animal heads, and a many cultural artifacts. You are greeted by a portly joll-looking man with a handle bar mustache, who is dressed in orange silk robes and is wearing far too much perfume and jewelry.

The man says “Thank you all for coming. Your bravery is well known to the citizens of out town.  I can hardly imagine what might have happened if you have not vanquished those possessed mucus felines. Those ice fairies certainly are in your debt. 

“As I am sure you know, these are trying times and the citizens of Relkingham are worried about this edict that we’re hearing about from Wyllea, as well as the violence and brigands reported in the land. There are rumors that an undue influence is at work upon the Founder, perhaps something to do with the Vecnite cult. I personally am suspicious of Phelycha. The Founder’s daughter is always hovering around her mother and she just seems too sweet to be real.  I also never liked that half elf steward of hers. He runs too tight a ship, if you know what I mean. Even the high priest, Avonathemon, seems to be convinced we need to start this gruesome tax to please Erathis and stop the drought. We need respected heroes to speak with Founder Neelani, rise above this tainted influence, and convince her of the error of this new law. 

“I would be more than happy to compensate you for the trip and any difficulties that might arise. We would be willing to offer 1,000 gold pieces if you would speak with her. I don’t expect miracles and you will still be compensated even if she doesn’t listen, but success in this venture would be worth an additional reward.”


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 18, 2008)

*Skill Challenge: The Mayor*

Skill Challenge: The Mayor 
Primary Skills: Bluff, Diplomacy, Insight  	Secondary skill: Streetwise

1d20 2=19,  1d20 4=5,  1d20 6=22

Initiative
Lindus = 22
Sena = 19
Hal = 5


----------



## garyh (Oct 18, 2008)

Lindus Oakleaf, a graceful elf clad in dark brown leather armor and carrying a longbow crackling with energy on his back, steps forward.  *"Mayor, I assure you that the drought is not the will of Erathis.  The rains that normally come to these lands this time of year have instead moved north due to the hurricane that struck the eastern coast last month.  When we explain that to Avonathemon, I'm sure we will convince the High Priest that the will of Erathis has nothing to do with the lack of rain."*

Nature check (1d20 12=28)


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 18, 2008)

The Mayor responds "You misunderstand me Sir Oakleaf. You do not need to convince me or the high priest that the drought will not be lifted by this awful tariff.  My requests is for you to convince Founder Neelani.  I doubt your knowledge of storms and such will not do much good with her."


----------



## garyh (Oct 18, 2008)

The dwarven woman steps forward.  Serna Ironhelm's blue tabard bears a the symbol of Erathis, as does the holy symbol on a chain around her neck.  The large, grim looking axe on her back and the dark gray scale armor she wears indicate she's more than just a preacher, though.

*"You Honor, you can count on us.  After all we did rid the town of those gooey infernal felines,"* Sena says.  *"Our assistance is exactly what will solve this new problem, and with your suggestions on possible masterminds, I'm sure we'll get back to the peace of Erathis soon."*

Diplomacy check (1d20 10=14)


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 18, 2008)

The Mayor looks skeptical. *I appreciate your efforts Madam Dwarf.  Of course, I have heard rumors of your exploits with those nasty cats, but honestly I don't really believe them. How could you possibly have known about their ten nipples?  Let's say I'm just not convinced.*


----------



## garyh (Oct 18, 2008)

The final member of the Defenders of the Black Feather steps forward.  Hal Carter is a tall, well-built human man, wearing stout black scale armor, a large sword on his hip, and a broad shield on his back.

*"Look, Mayor,"* Hal says, *"word on the street is that brigand activity has grown since this toll started.  If we're going to help, we could certainly use some additional funds to upgrade our equipment."*

Streetwise (1d20 7=10)


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 18, 2008)

The mayor smiles at you. "I appreciate what you are saying my friend. I too was once a street savvy young man, although, as you can see, I have changed some since then." Chuckles some and holds his bulging belly. 

"Since you seem to understand something about the ways of the world, let me fill you in on some information. A series of secret tunnels links many of the towns in Delornen.  They are mostly used by smugglers, but can also be helpful in getting around the country quickly.  You never know when they might come in handy."


----------



## garyh (Oct 18, 2008)

*"That sounds very useful, Mayor,"* Lindus says, *"and it sounds like might know where the entrance to these tunnels is here in Relkingham."*

Insight check (1d20+5=21)


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 18, 2008)

Skill challenge Complexity 2 (requires 6 successes before 3 failures)
Running total: Successes 2, Failures 2 

The mayor looks surprised at your good insight. "Well now, I might know at that, but that is not what you are here to talk about.  Besides I'm not a smuggler anymore, everyone knows that is in the past.  These so-called smuggler tunnels will not be mentioned in my chambers anymore. 

He continues. "All I ask is that you try to convince Founder Neelani to not start the sacrifice tariff.  I hope your insight also works well on her."

Your high level of insight lets your understand that the Mayor cannot be intimidated.


----------



## garyh (Oct 18, 2008)

*"Of course, you Honor,"* Sena says.  *"A upstanding civic leader like yourself wouldn't be involved in anything untoward."

"Perhaps you could be gracious enough to tell us more of what you know of the Founder's half-elf steward?"*

Diplomacy Check (1d20 8=21)


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 18, 2008)

Complexity2 ( requires 6 successes before 3 failures)
Failures 2 / Successes 3 

Since you ask I don't mind telling you about her chief steward, his name is Fiqinasi.  I'm all for efficiency and the Founder cannot run the land all by herself, but he is just too controlling. You won't get near the Founder unless he personally escorts you.


----------



## garyh (Oct 18, 2008)

*"I've heard the rumblings about the Vecnites, too," *Hal says.  *"You mentioned them as well.  Do you know anything more on that front?"*

Streetwise check (1d20 7=11)


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 18, 2008)

Complexity2 (requires 6 successes before 3 failures)
Failures 2 / Successes 4 


The mayor responds warmly. "You amuse me and almost remind me of myself in years gone by. Alas, I'm not sure I can help you much with this question. I certainly am no expert on Vecna or his cult followers.

 "I have heard his followers are evil, and above all secretive.  It would be very hard to know who might be a Vecnite."


----------



## garyh (Oct 18, 2008)

*"Ah, but you sound as if there is something else you might be able to share with us,"* Lindus tells the Mayor.

Insight check (1d20 5=19)


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 18, 2008)

Complexity2 (requires 6 successes before 3 failures)
Failures 2 / Successes 5 

The mayor smiles, "I can see you are just trying to butter me up.  Really, if I knew more I'd try to help. 

"However, I can see from your ability to size me up that you might just be the right people for this job. If your skills at persuasion are this polished, perhaps I can make your journey to Wyllea a little easier.  We'll see."


----------



## garyh (Oct 18, 2008)

*"We're definitely the people you want looking into this,"* Sena says to the Mayor.   *"In fact, we already found other leads before coming to meet with you that should make this an easy problem to solve, combined with what you've told us."*

Bluff check (1d20 3=13)


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 18, 2008)

Complexity2 (requires 6 successes before 3 failures)
Failures 2 / *Successes 6* 

"Alright, you've convinced me." The mayor says. 

[COLOR="plum“]I will increase your pay to 1,500 gold pieces. In addition I will pay for any supplies, including horses, for your trip. Give me a moment to write a letter of introduction. Hopefully I can encourage the Founder to see you quickly and look on your petition favorably.”[/COLOR]

The Mayor writes and seals his letter and hands it to Sena. [COLOR="plum"]“Give this to Fiqinasi when you reach the palace. Now go. The journey will take you three days. I hope nothing hinders you on your path.”[/COLOR]


----------



## garyh (Oct 19, 2008)

Fresh from their success with the Mayor, the Defenders of the Black Feather go to the stables and choose three fine riding horses - a tall, chestnut mare for Hal, a stout dapple gray colt for Sena, and a red dun filly for Lindus.

Leaving through Relkingham's town gate, the Defenders begin the ride to Wyllea at a brisk pace...


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 19, 2008)

*Road to Wyllea*

The first day of travel passes uneventfully. You camp for the night.


----------



## garyh (Oct 19, 2008)

Sitting around the campfire, the companions discuss the information gleaned from the mayor.

*"I just know this can't really be the work of faithful Erathians,"* Sena finally tells Hal and Lindus.  *"The Mother of Cities would never wish for such gruesome worship, and any true follower would know that."*

*"You know I often don't see eye to eye with you on your goddesses commandments, Sena,"* Lindus replies, *"but I agree with you.  I've meet many faithful Erathians since we joined company, and while they all care for city walls far too much, nothing like this would be requested by them.*

*"You two and your theology debates,"* Hal sighs, having heard the elf and dwarf spare many a time.  *"Yes, we know this is not like Erathis, and no, there's nothing wrong with sleeping under a roof now and again."

"Speaking of sleep,"* Hal continues, *"you two get to it.  Our standard rotation - I'll take first watch, Lindus second, and Sena third watch.  Now go get some rest."*


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 19, 2008)

*raod to wyllea day 2*

The second day passes uneventfully.


----------



## garyh (Oct 19, 2008)

Settling down to camp, Hal tells his friends, *"Hopefully our job in Wyllea will be as easy as the travel there.  Perhaps the tales of brigands were overblown."*


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 19, 2008)

*Road to Wyllea*

On the third day you stumble on to a group of Dragon-like creatures.  Three unhappy looking larger ones in front, hissing and growling. Two slightly smaller dragon-ish animals are in the rear spitting, what appears to be, quite caustic spittle.

1d20+2, 1d20+4, 1d20+6=[8, 2], [15, 4], [15, 6]

Initiative /Status
Lindus 48/48
Sena	46/46
P yellow no damage
P blue no damage
P green no damage
Hal	53/53
D purple no damage
D red no damage


----------



## garyh (Oct 19, 2008)

Lindus evaluates the lead creature and then fires two arrows at the beast.  The ranger also tries to remember if he's seen anything like this before.

Minor action - Apply Hunter's Quarry to the Yellow creature.
Standard action - Twin Strike against Yellow

Twin Strike with Hunter's Quarry (1d20 9=22, 1d20 9=14, 1d10 2=8, 1d10 2=6, 1d8=2)

First attack hits AC 22 for 8 damage, the second attack hits AC 14 for 6 damage, and if either of those hit, apply another 2 damage from HQ.

Also, Lindus will do a Nature check to recall any useful information he might remember.

Nature check (1d20 12=24)

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:46/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:8/8
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Darkleaf Armor +1
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Lightning Longbow +1
Splintering Shot


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 19, 2008)

*Road to Wyllea 1.1*

Lindus's first arrow hits, but his second misses, doing 10 damage total with Hunter's quarry.

From his nature lore, he knows that these are psuedodragons and spitting drakes. The psuedodragons are among the cleverest and most playful drakes, so they're highly valued as pets. They are fierce predators in the wild, but they generally don't attack humanoids unless provoked.  Spitting drakes make for messy pets, but humanoids train them as gaurdians nonetheless. In the wild, spitting drakes sometimes congregate with other drakes, such as guard drakes. Spitting drakes can also be found in clutches formed under a dominant rage drake that has no clutch of its own.

Initiative/Status
Lindus - 48/48
Sena- 46/46
P yellow - down 10, HQ
P blue - no damage
P green - no damage
Hal - 53/53
D purple - no damage
D red	- no damage


----------



## garyh (Oct 19, 2008)

Sena looks at the lead creature and sternly says *"Come!"*  The creature is dazed by her voice and obeys her command.  Sena then steps forward next to Hal and draws her axe.

Standard action - Command against Yellow

Command (1d20 6=26)

Natural 20 is an automatic success, but for the record that 26 vs Will.  Yellow is Dazed until the end of Sena's next turn, and Sena slides Yellow to F12.

Move action - Move to E14
Minor action - Draw greataxe

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:48/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:10/10
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 19, 2008)

*Road to Relkingham 1.4*

Still dazed, the closest dragon,yellow, unfurls his wings, rises into the air, moves forward one square, hovers and bites Hal doing 10 damage, he then wings back a bit to 

The next pseudodragon, blue, follows suit. Growlling, he hovers over to Hal, does 5 damage and then retreats to E12.

The last, green, wings over and delivers a solid bite to Hal for 7 damage. The creature then moves to F12.

Initiative - Status
Lindus - 48/48
Sena	- 46/46
P yellow - down 10, HQ, dazed
P blue - no damage
P green - no damage
Hal - 31/53
D purple - no damage
D red - no damage


----------



## garyh (Oct 20, 2008)

Hal steps forward and swings at the wings of the pseudo-dragon before him, but misses badly.

Minor action - Draw sword and shield
Move action - Move to F13
Standard action - Steel Serpent Strike against Green

Steel Serpent Strike (1d20 11=12, 2d10 6=11)

Natural 1 is an automatic faliure, but for the record that was 12 vs AC.  No power effect on the miss, but Green is Marked by Hal.  Green takes a -2 to any  attacks that don't include, and Hal can take an Opportunity attack if Green shifts or makes an attack that doesn't include Hal.

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:31/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:11/11
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 20, 2008)

Hal's swing obviously misses, but still marks the green pseudodragon.

The purple drake moves one square to G5 and spits at Hal.  Hal is able to dodge the acid spit thanks to his quick reflexes.

The other drake takes aim and spits at Sena with a low hiss.  She is not quick enough to avoid the acid spittle. Sena takes 3 damage plus 4 acid damage.

Initiative - Status
Lindus - 48/48
Sena	- 39/46
P yellow - down 10 HQ, dazed
P blue - no damage
P green- no damage, marked
Hal	31/53
D purple - no damage
D red	- no damage


----------



## garyh (Oct 20, 2008)

Lindus shifts his attention to the pseudo-dragon in front of Sena, then takes a shot at the creature's wing.  The arrow strikes true, and the pseudo-dragon whimpers in pain.

Minor action - Apply Hunter's Quarry to the Blue (removing it from Yellow).
Standard action - Hunter's Bear Trap against Blue

Hunter's Bear Trap (1d20 9=18, 2d10 6 1d8=20)

Hits AC 18 for 20 damage, and Blue is slowed and takes 5 ongoing damage (save ends).

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:46/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:8/8
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Darkleaf Armor +1
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Lightning Longbow +1
Splintering Shot


----------



## garyh (Oct 20, 2008)

Sena steps forward, then attacks the pseudo-dragon Hal had engaged.  Her axe misses, but then she whispers a prayer to Erathis to strengthen Hal.
*
"Erathis, may we work together to overcome the challenges of the wild,"* Sena prays.

Move action - Move to E13
Standard action - Righteous Brand against Green

Righteous Brand (1d20 8=12, 1d12 6=17)

Hits AC 12 for 17 damage.  If successful, Hal will gain a +3 bonus to melee attacks against Green until the end of Sena's next turn.

Minor action - Healing Word on Hal for 18 HP, burning one of Hal's Healing Surges.

Healing Word (1d6=1)

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:48/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:10/10
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 20, 2008)

*Road to Wyllea 2.5*

Lindus's arrow hits Blue for 20 damage.

Although she misses blue, thanks to Sena' prayer, Hal regains 18 HP, burning one of Hal's Healing Surges.

The first pseudodragon (yellow) flies to G17 and uses his tail to try and sting Lindus.  Fortunately for the elf, his armor is not pierced.

The next pseudodragon (blue) follows his companion's lead and tries to sting Sena.  However, his stinger falls short and the attack misses.  He tries to shake Lindus's arrow out of his wing, but the arrow remains embedded for now (unsuccessful save against ongoing damage).

The last pseudodragon (green) also uses his stinger on his closest foe, Hal.  This too does not penetrate Hal's sturdy shield.

Initiative - Status
Lindus - 48/48
Sena	- 39/46
P yellow -down 10 
P blue - down 25, bloodied, slowed, ongoing damage
P green - no damage, marked
Hal - 49/53
D purple - no damage
D red - no damage


----------



## garyh (Oct 20, 2008)

Hal's blade moves in a flurry, targeting both pseudo-dragons in reach.  He only hits one, but he's got the attention of both of them.

Standard action - Sweeping Blow against Blue and Green.

Sweeping Blow (1d20 13=20, 1d10 6=16, 1d20 13=15, 1d10 6=9)

Hits AC 20 for 16 damage against Green, and hits AC 15 for 9 damage against Blue.  Both are marked until the end of Hal's next turn, taking a -2 to any  attacks that don't include Hal, and Hal can take an Opportunity attack either if they shift or make an attack that doesn't include Hal.

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:49/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:10/11
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 20, 2008)

*Road to Wyllea 3.0*

The two spitting drakes take aim. Purple sends a glop of acid at Hal and hits for 14 damage. Red's acid spit ends up in a steaming puddle at Sena's feet, barely missing her.

Initiative/ Status
->Lindus - 48/48
Sena - 39/46
P yellow - down 10
P blue - down 25, bloodied, slowed, marked by Hal, ongoing damage
P green - down 16, marked by Hal
Hal - 35/53
D purple - no damage
D red - no damage


----------



## garyh (Oct 20, 2008)

Lindus turns his focus to the pseudo-dragon adjacent to him, carefully moves away from the creature, then fires an arrow back at it.

Minor action - Apply Hunter's Quarry to the Yellow (removing it from Blue.
Standard action - Evasive Strike (shifting to B17) against Blue

Evasive Strike (1d20+9=16, 2d10+6+1d8=19) 

Hits AC 16 for 19 damage.

If the 16 misses, Lindus will use his Elven Accuracy power to re-roll the attack.

Re-roll with Evasive Strike (1d20+9=22) 

The re-roll, if needed, hits AC 22 for the same 19 damade (didn't re-roll that)

Side note - Lindus's Dark Leaf armor grants +2 to AC againt the first melee targeted at him each fight.  That first attack missed even without the +2 (I assume), but the power is still used for this fight.

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:46/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:8/8
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Darkleaf Armor +1
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Lightning Longbow +1
Splintering Shot


----------



## garyh (Oct 20, 2008)

Sena attacks the pseudo-dragon before her, and a brilliant light flares from her axe as it strikes home.  The light brings health and vigor to Hal.

Standard action - Healing Strike against Blue

Healing Strike (1d20+8=20, 2d12+6=21) 

Hits AC 20 for 21 damage.  Hal can use a Healing Surge (he does, and heals 17 HP), and Blue is marked by Sena (overriding Hal's mark)

Move action - Shift to E14

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:48/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:10/10
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 20, 2008)

*Road to Wyllea 3.2*

Lindus's first shot with evasive strike misses, but then by rerolling using his Elven Accuracy he does hit Yellow for 19 damage.

Sena's axe rushes at the scally creature's exposed neck. Her axe digs into one of dragon's crucial arteries with a decisive smack and as his blood spurts out, the pseudodragon collapses dead. Her healing restores 19 HP to Hal.

Yellow moves forward pursuing Lindus to C17. He takes a strong bite at Lindus's leg, tearing off some elf flesh and doing 11 damage.

Blue opens his jaws to snap at Hal's head, but instead gets a taste of Hal's sheild and misses.

Initiative/ Status
Lindus - 37/48
Sena - 39/46
P yellow - down 29, HQ
P blue 
P green - down 16, marked by Hal
->Hal - 52/53
D purple - no damage
D red - no damage


----------



## garyh (Oct 20, 2008)

Hal slices at the remaining pseudo-dragon in front of him with his sword, then shoves it away with his shield.  Hal then moves to help Lindus.

Standard action - Tide of Iron against Green.

Tide of Iron (1d20+11=20, 1d10+6=14) 

Hits AC 20 for 14 damage, and (assuming a hit) Hal pushes Green to F11, but chooses not to move into Green's former space.  Green is marked until the end of Hal's next turn, taking a -2 to any  attacks that don't include Hal, and Hal can take an Opportunity attack Green if it shifts or makes an attack that doesn't include Hal if it does so while Hal is adjacent.

Move action - Move to D17

*Note *- Both Hal and Sena have Lifedrinker weapons, which grants them 5 temporary HP when they kill an opponent with a melee attack.  Sena dropping Blue gives her 5 temp HP.

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:52/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:9/11
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 20, 2008)

Hal's Tide of Iron connects and does 14 damage, pushing Green back.

Both drakes send acid spit at Sena for 8 and 7 damage, 15 damage total to Sena.

Note - What is a good way to show temp HP in the initiative line up?

Initiative/ Status
->Lindus - 37/48
Sena - 25 (+5temp)/46
P yellow - down 29, bloodied, HQ
P blue 
P green - down 30, bloodied, marked by Hal
Hal - 52/53
D purple - no damage
D red - no damage


----------



## garyh (Oct 21, 2008)

Lindus draws his short sword and, with Hal's aid in distracting the beast, plunges into the pseudo-dragon's neck.  Lindus then moves to a more advantageous position.

Minor action - Draw shortsword (holding bow in other hand)

Standard action - Basic melee attack against Yellow, with Combat Advantage from flanking, and applying Hunter's Quarry and Sneak Attack

Basic Melee Attack with Short Sword, Hunter's Quarry, and Sneak Attack (Combat Advantage due to flanking with Hal) (1d20+6+2=23, 1d6+1+1d8+2d6=17) 

Hits AC 23 for 17 damage.

Move action - If Yellow survives, shift to A18.  If Yellow dies, then move to F15

Note - I'd list Temp HP's like so:

Sena 46+5 Temp HP /46

Also note that temp HP are removed first.  Sena recieved those 5 temp HP before getting hit, so she should be at 30/46 instead of 25+5.

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:37/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:8/8
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Darkleaf Armor +1
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Lightning Longbow +1
Splintering Shot


----------



## garyh (Oct 21, 2008)

Sena moves up and attacks the pseudo-dragon still standing near her, then whispers a prayer of healing for herself.

Move action - Move to F12
Standard action - Righteous Brand against Green

Righteous Brand (1d20+8=11, 1d12+6=11) 

Hits AC 11 for 11 damage.  If successful, Hal will gain a +3 bonus to melee attacks against Green until the end of Sena's next turn.

Minor action - Healing Word on herself for 21 HP Healing Word (1d6=6), bringing her back to full health

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:48/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:9/10
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 21, 2008)

*Road to Wylea 4.2*

Lindus's sneak attack deals the final blow to Yellow.

Sena's attack misses and she heals herself.

Green, in desperation, tries to sting Sena with his barbed tail but misses.

Initiative - Status
Lindus - 37/48
Sena	- 45 (+5 temp)/46
P yellow  - dead
P blue - dead
P green - down 30, bloodied, marked by Hal
Hal - 52/53
D purple - no damage
D red	- no damage


----------



## garyh (Oct 21, 2008)

Hal moves back toward the remaining pseudo-dragon and takes a mighty stab at it with his sword.

Move action - Move to E12
Standard action - Reaping Strike against Green.

Reaping Strike (1d20 11=23, 1d10 6=14)

Hits AC 23 for 14 damage, and if Hal misses, he still does 2 damage.  Green is marked until the end of Hal's next turn, taking a -2 to any attacks that don't include Hal, and Hal can take an Opportunity attack Green if it shifts or makes an attack that doesn't include Hal if it does so while Hal is adjacent.

If Hal kills Green, he gains 5 temp HP.

*Note *- Sena should be at full HP and no temp HP.  Her temp HP were used up right after she got them, leaving her with 30/46.  She later healed 21, which maxed her out at 46/46.

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:52/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:9/11
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 21, 2008)

*Road to Wyllea 3.4*

Hal stabs the remaining pseudodragon in the chest and the creature falls down dead.

The two drakes, scared by the slaughter of their companions, whine and flee.

The group gains 750 Experience points.


----------



## garyh (Oct 21, 2008)

Lindus takes a breather after the drakes flee, and is ready to press forward.  That done, the group continues along the road to Wyllea.

_OOC:  Lindus uses one healing surge, which heals him to full HP.  Hal is at 52/53 and will not bother using a healing surge.  Sena finished the fight at full HP.

Also, I believe the skill challenge with the mayor should have given XP._


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 21, 2008)

*Wyllea Palace*

You rest for the night on the road. The next day you arrive at the capital of Wyllea around midday.

You are escorted into an opulent sitting room that is decorated in silk tapestries displaying the colors and shield of Delornen. An officious half-elf with wire-rimmed glasses greets you with a suspicious smile. 

“I am Fiqinasi, her Highness’s royal steward. In his letter, the mayor of Relkingham speaks extremely highly of your valor and diplomatic skill.  If his description of your subjugation of the hell-cats of Joroca is to be believed, you may just have a chance at swaying the Founder’s mind.  We shall see. 

Is it true you used over a gallon of wine per hell-cat? Never mind, I can tell from the Mayor's letter you clearly are in haste. I will take you to see Founder Neelani at once.”

You are led from the antechamber through a portcullis and into a landing. The landing is an irregularly shaped room with no ceiling. The wall opposite the portcullis is extremely tall and rounded at its edges. A steep and grand staircase leads from the landing to whatever sits at the top of the wall. The steward ascends the stairs, motioning for you to follow him.
 
Note: Yes, you recieved 500 Exp from your encounter with the Mayor. Don't worry, I have a running tally in my notes.


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 21, 2008)

*Palace at Wyllea*

After ascending the stairs, you stand in a wide oval-shaped room shielded by a great dome of stained glass, through which the dazzling sunlight filters in the scintillating patterns. The chamber perches atop the palace like a hawk’s aerie – between the pillars that hold up the dome, you can see the rolling hills and forest of Delornen extend off to the horizon.

Eight staircases – each warded by a guard in chainmail – lead down from the elevated chamber, which is flanked by thick pillars. Long tapestries depicting scenes sacred to Erathis hang between the pillars from the edge of the dome, and they flap gently in the breeze.

Fiqinasi announces each of you to Founder Neelani:
"Behold Hal Carter, follower of Kord and courageous slayer of the nine gregarious spiders. Also, Sena Ironhelm, beloved servant of Erathis and healer of the giant crystal eggs. Finally, Lindus Oakleaf, follower of Melora and defender of the bound lady of the marsh."

A raised gold throne of gold-gilded wood and burgundy velvet stands at the center of the room, and upon this Founder Neelani sits. At her side is a lovely young woman, dressed in fine turquoise silk, who fixes a hard stare at your group.  From her resemblance to the Founder, you can deduce this is her daughter, Phelycha.

 As Founder Neelani beckons, languidly, the steward proclaims haughtily, “Kneel before the Founder Neelani, Erathis’s chosen.”


----------



## garyh (Oct 21, 2008)

The party follows the steward's command, kneeling before the Founder.   Sena - her necklace bearing her holy symbol of Erathis prominently displayed over her Erathis-emblazoned tabard - in front, with Hal and Lindus behind her.


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 22, 2008)

“Rise my children,” Founder Neelani says, “You are as welcome here as I am.”

After you rise, she continues, “I have given much thought to the matter that Relkingham has brought to my attention. It is a difficult questions and one for which there might not be an easy answer. Nevertheless, I want to hear from each of you why you think this tariff should not be invoked.”

After she speaks these words, the steward quickly departs down the stairs from which you entered. The guard steps back into the place at the peak of the stairs behind you.

The Founder waits in turn for one of you to begin your petition, her daughter standing by her side. Now you need to convince Founder Neelani of the merit of the Mayor's argument.

Skill Challenge:
Complexity 4 (Requires 10 successes before 3 failures)
Primary skills: Bluff, Diplomacy, Insight
Secondary skill: religion

Initiative
Hal
Lindus
Sena


----------



## garyh (Oct 22, 2008)

*"So, your worhsipfulness, I think you should really reconsider this tariff business,"* Hal says clumsily.  *"I've heard there's a revolt planned if you go forward with it."*

Bluff check (1d20 2=8)

Lindus steps forward, saying, perhaps too forwardly, *"You definitely seem troubled.  Maybe you can tell us why you've designed the tariff."*

Insight check (1d20 5=6)

Sena attempts to cover for her less than eloquent colleagues, telling the Founder, *"You do seem very concerned about the people here in Wyllea.  I'm curious as to how you arrived at such a... unusual rule."*

Insight check (1d20 10=16)


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 22, 2008)

Phelycha snorts at Hal's statement "A revolt, you've got to be imagining things. That is ridiculous."  The Founder looks skeptical and adds "I agree with my daughter that your suggestion is not very believable."

Ignoring Lindus's attempt to get information, the Founder addresses Sena instead "Of course I am concerned for my people, but the will of Erathis comes first. I have discussed this with my closest advisors," She pauses and gives a knowing look at her daughter, "and the tariff seems to be what is needed to stop the drought."  

Skill Challenge:
Complexity 4 (Requires 10 successes before 3 failures)
Total: 1 success/2 failures

Primary skills: Bluff, Diplomacy, Insight
Secondary skill: religion

Initiative
->Hal
Lindus
Sena


----------



## garyh (Oct 22, 2008)

*"Your grace,"* Hal says a bit more smoothly,  *"surely it would do no harm to listen to us and let us explain why the tariff is unnecessary."*

Diplomacy check (1d20 2=16)

Lindus attempts to argue theology with the Founder, but would have been wiser to leave that to Sena.  *"Founder, there's no way your goddess of walls and tree-cutting would want people harmed like you propose."*

Religion check (1d20 2=8)


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 22, 2008)

*Founder Neelani*

Founder Neelani nods at Hal, "Yes I am happy to listen to what you have to say. This is an important decision and I won't make it lightly."

As Lindus speaks, or rather puts his foot into his mouth, Neelani grimaces.   Phelycha barely waits for Lindus to stop speaking and interjects "Mother you cannot take these people seriously, whatever the Mayor of Relkingham may write in a letter."

Founder Neelani sighs in agreement “Yes, enough talk. I had already given the matter much thought and, although you have not been very eloquent today, I believe you are right. Against the counsel of one whom I trust, I had already decided to change my mind. The sacrifice tariff would impose too great a hardship on our neighbors, many of whom are also loyal servants of Erathis. I will have High Priest Avonathemon annul it. 

Thank you for your words on this matter.  Wait here, I will ask Fiqinasi to show you out. ”

The two ladies exit the audience chamber without so much as a backwards glance.


----------



## garyh (Oct 22, 2008)

Once the Founder and her daughter leave, the party quietly discusses what transpired while waiting for the steward.

*"We weren't very sharp just now,"* Sena says, *"but she said she'd already changed her mind, against the advice of someone close.  That has to be her daughter.  We need to find out more."*
*
"Agreed,"* Hal says.  *"Lets hit the taverns and see what we can pick up."
*
*"You just want ale,"* Lindus says.
*
"Well, yeah,"* Hal says, *"of course.  But info, too!"*

*"Afterwards, we should head to the temple - where I'll do the talking - and see what I can find out,"* Sena says.


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 22, 2008)

*Palace at Wyllea*

Several awkward minutes pass, but Fiqinasi does not appear. The guards stand rooted at their posts and make no move to allow you out.


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 22, 2008)

After standing around a while, thinking about hitting the Taverns, you hear a cry from an antechamber to the west (room 2). “No Stop! Help! Ahhhh! My eye…” The cry trails away into a sputter. This sound is accompanied by the creak of eight portcullises closing, sealing off the antechambers from the rest of the palace.  The gaurds do nothing but stare coolly at you.


----------



## garyh (Oct 22, 2008)

The party moves over towards the room where the cry was heard, and Sena tries to convince the guard there to let them through.

Move actions (double as needed) - Sena to J28, Hal to I27, and Lindus to H27.

*"Please,"* Sena says, *"let us through!  Someone back there needs help!"*

Diplomacy (1d20 8=10)

Seeing the guard unmoved, Hal draws his sword and attempts to cow the guard.  *"Let us through, or there's be some screams coming from in here!"*

Intimidate (1d20 7=25)


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 22, 2008)

The gaurd responds to Hal's threat "You just try it pal. I have my orders, to keep you from leaving, and I intend to follow my orders."


----------



## garyh (Oct 22, 2008)

*"Tell me,"* Sena says, *"do your orders include standing idly by while innocents suffer?"*

Diplomacy check (1d20+8=11)

_OOC:  Can't roll a diplomacy check worth a darn..._


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 22, 2008)

*Palace at Wyllea*

Unmoved, the guard just stares at Sena.


----------



## garyh (Oct 23, 2008)

*"I won't warn you again,"* Hal say, pointing his sword at the guard, *"step aside if you will not help."*

Intimidate check (1d20+7=17)


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 23, 2008)

Unmoved, the guard just stares at Hal.


----------



## garyh (Oct 23, 2008)

*"In the name of Erathis,"* Sena exclaims, *"you can't seriously believe that the Mother of Civilization would approve of the barbarity you are protecting!"*

Religion check (1d20+6=23)


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 24, 2008)

Unmoved, the guard just stares at Sena. Clearly talking is not going to work with these guards.


----------



## garyh (Oct 24, 2008)

*"Now see here,"* Sena says, *"that person in trouble sounded like the Steward.  Isn't protecting the Founder and her staff your duty?"*

Diplomacy (1d20+8=18) 

_OOC:  One more guess, based on noticing the same color of text for the Steward and the victim..._


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 25, 2008)

Unmoved, the guard just stares at Sena. Clearly talking is not going to work with these guards.

OOC: _You're guess is correct about the steward, but that isn't going to change their mind and talking is not going to work.  If you want a hint, let me know, otherwise just attack the gaurd._


----------



## garyh (Oct 26, 2008)

*"Okay,"* Hal says, *"remember, we tried to do this the easy way."*

With that, Hal unslings his shield - his sword already out from threatening the guard - while Sena draws her axe and Lindus swiftly knocks an arrow and draws his bowstring back.

_OOC:  The party will knock the guards unconscious when they are brought to 0 HP, instead of killing them.  The Steward, Founder, and Founder's daughter all know we're here, so there's no use drawing murder charges.  There's likely to be enough trouble from just assault and (hopefully) burglary._


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 26, 2008)

*Palace 1.0*

Appropriately enough, Hal is the one to start the fight.  Each guard is equiped with a halberd, a crossbow, and chainmail.

Initiative - Status
Hal - 53/53
Lindus - 46/46
Sena - 48/48
G blue - no damage
G green - no damage
G brown - no damage
G magenta - no damage
G mustard - no damage
G red	 - no damage


----------



## garyh (Oct 26, 2008)

Hal holds his attack, letting his allies go first.

Lindus focuses on the stubborn guard and unleashes two quick arrows.

Minor action - Apply Hunter's Quarry to Blue.
Standard action - Twin Strike against Blue

Twin Strike with HQ on Blue Guard (1d20 9=27, 1d20 9=17, 1d10 2=8, 1d10 2=12, 1d8=7)

First attack hits AC 27 for 8 damage, second attack hits AC 17 for 12 damage.  Should either hit, another 7 damage done from HQ.

Note - Lindus's Dark Leaf armor grants +2 to AC againt the first attack targeted at him each fight.

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:46/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:8/8
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Darkleaf Armor +1
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Lightning Longbow +1
Splintering Shot


----------



## garyh (Oct 26, 2008)

Sena attacks guard but misses, then carefully steps to the side.

Standard action - Righteous Brand against Blue

Righteous Brand against Blue (1d20 8=11, 1d12 6=8)

Hits AC 11 for 8 damage.  If it hits (and yeah, I know it doesn't) Hal gainst +3 to his attack rolls against Blue until the end of Sena's next turnn.

Move action - Shift to K28

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:48/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:10/10
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1


----------



## garyh (Oct 26, 2008)

Hal adopts a dangerous stance, his blade whirling.  Hal then takes a vicious swing at the knee of the guard in front of him.

Minor action - Rain of Steel.  Any enemy that starts its turn adjacent to Hal takes 1d10 damage, as long as Hal is able to make Opportunity Attacks.  This lasts until the end of the encounter (or when Hal drops to 0 HP)

Standard action - Steel Serpent Strike against Blue.

Steel Serpent Strike against Blue (1d20 11=19, 2d10 6=10)

Hits AC 19 for 10 damage, and on a hit the target is slowed and cannot shift until the end of Hal's next turn.  Blue is marked until the end of Hal's next turn, taking a -2 to any  attacks that don't include Hal, and Hal can take an Combat Challenge attack if Blue shifts or makes an attack that doesn't include Hal if it does so while Hal is adjacent.

*Note *- Both Hal and Sena have Lifedrinker weapons, which grants them 5 temporary HP when they kill an opponent with a melee attack.

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:53/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:11/11
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 26, 2008)

*Palace 1.5*

Lindus hits blue once doing 15 damage. Sena misses. Hal hits blue for 10 damage.

Blue brandishes his halberd and with a powerful strike against Hal, does 15 damage and knocks Hal prone. Blue takes 4 damage from Hal's rain of steel.

Green moves up to Sena at L28. He tries the same maneuver on Sena but misses.

Mustard and Red take aim at Lindus with their crossbows. Brown and Magenta aim for Sena.  Luckily for the adventurers, all miss.

Initiative - Status
->Lindus - 46/46
Sena - 48/48
Hal - 38/53, prone
G blue - down 29, HQ, marked, slowed
G green - no damage
G brown - no damage
G magenta	- no damage
G mustard	- no damage
G red	- no damage


----------



## garyh (Oct 26, 2008)

Lindus sends two arrows flying across the room, and one of them connects and knocks the unfortunate guard down the stairs.

Standard action - Thundertusk Boar Strike against Red and Yellow

Thundertusk Boar Strike against Red and Yellow (1d20 9=15, 1d10 6=16, 1d20 9=23, 1d10 6=14)

Hits Red for AC 15 for 16 damage, and hits Yellow for AC 23 for 14 damage.  A successful hit pushes the target back a square.  It appears Yellow is pushed a square, falling down the stairs and ending prone in N14.

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:46/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:8/8
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Darkleaf Armor +1
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Lightning Longbow +1
Splintering Shot


----------



## garyh (Oct 26, 2008)

Sena steps back and attacks the first guard again, her axe connecting and illuminating the guard, aiding Hal in his aim.

Move action - Shift to J28
Standard action - Righteous Brand against Blue

Righteous Brand against Blue (1d20 8=27, 1d12 6=11)

Hits AC 27 for 11 damage.  If it hits (and it does) Hal gainst +3 to his attack rolls against Blue until the end of Sena's next turn.

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:48/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:10/10
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1


----------



## garyh (Oct 26, 2008)

Hal stands up, then attacks the guard, but misses badly even with Sena's assistance.  Unphased, Hal seems as if the miss just made him more angry and hard to stop.

Move action - Stand up from prone.
Standard action - Tide of Iron against Blue.

Tide of Iron against Blue (1d20 11 3=15, 1d10 6=9)

Son of a...  After not hitting all adventure with her Righteous Brand, Sena finally does, and then Hal rolls a natural 1 on the assisted attack, automatically missing.  *@&#@! Blue marked again by Hal.

Minor action - use Unstoppable, gaining 8 temp HP Unstoppable (2d6 2=8)

Spending an Action Point!

Standard action - Tide of Iron against Blue again.

Tide of Iron against Blue (1d20 11 3=34)

Critical hit!  Heh, forgot to roll the damage portion, but it ends up being max damage anyway with the crit.  16 damage to Blue, and Hal pushes Blue one square, sending him fallng down the stairs, prone in I31.  Hal chooses not to shift into the square Blue had been in.

EDITED IN THE NEXT MORNING - Magic weapons do extra damage on a crit.  *Add 2 more damage to the crit.* Critical with magic weapon (1d6=2)  First time criting with a magic weapon and forgot.

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:38+8 temp/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:11/11
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 26, 2008)

*Palace 2.5*

Lindus hits Mustard for 14 damage and sends that guard down the stairs. Mustard lands flat on his back. 

Sena does 11 damage and Hal's mighty second swing not only knocks Blue down the stairs, but knocks him out cold.

Green misses Sena with his halberd.

Mustard rights himself using a move action and with another move action steps to K16.

The remaining guards all use their crossbows and hit; Brown at Sena for 3, Mustard at Hal for 5, and Red at Lindus for 6 damage.

Initiative - Status
->Lindus - 40/46
Sena	- 45/48
Hal - 38( +3 temp)/53
G blue - out
G green - no damage
G brown - no damage
G magenta	- no damage
G mustard - down 14
G red	- no damage


----------



## garyh (Oct 26, 2008)

Lindus takes aim at the nearest guard and shoots two quick arrows at him.

Minor action - Hunter's Quarry against Green
Standard action - Twin Strike against Green

Twin Strike with HQ (1d20 9=22, 1d20 9=16, 1d10 2=11, 1d10 2=9, 1d8=7)

First attack hits AC 22 for 11 damage, second attack hits AC 16 for 9 damage. Should either hit, another 7 damage done from HQ.  Most probably the first hit and second missed, so *likely 18 total damage* from Lindus.

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:40/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:8/8
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Darkleaf Armor +1
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Lightning Longbow +1
Splintering Shot


----------



## garyh (Oct 26, 2008)

Sena returns to dealing with the guard who attacked her, and her strike once again illuminates her foe in the eyes of Hal.

Move action - Move to K29
Standard action - Righteous Brand against Green

Righteous Brand against Green (1d20 8=26, 1d12 6=10)

Hits AC 26 for 10 damage.  If it hits (and it does) Hal gainst +3 to his attack rolls against Blue until the end of Sena's next turn.

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:45/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:10/10
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1


----------



## garyh (Oct 26, 2008)

Hal moves around the guard who's been attacking Sena, coordinating with the cleric to surround the sentry.  His sword then strikes deep into the guard's exposed flank.

Move action - Move to M27.
Standard action - Reaping Strke against Green, with Combat Advantage.

Reaping Strike against Green (1d20 11 3 2=29, 1d10 6=16)

Hits AC 29 for 16 damage.  Green is also marked by Hal.  That surely hits, but for the record, if it didn't, Hal would still have done 2 damage based on using Reaping Strike.

*If Green is dropped by this attack, Hal gains 5 temp HP (overriding his current 3, giving him 5 total).

Since he'll be starting his turn adjacent to Hal, Green will take 1d10 damage from Rain of Steel (if he's still alive).*

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:38+3 temp/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:11/11
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 26, 2008)

*Palace 3.5*

Although the 44 damage done to Green leaves him standing at the beginning of his turn. Green takes 7 more damage from rain of steel and then collapses.

Brown moves to O27 and powerfully strikes Hal with the halberd. Hal is knocked to the ground, prone, and takes 13 damage.

Magenta misses Sena with his crossbow.

Red and Mustard both hit Lindus with their bolts doing 7 and 4 damage for a total of 11.

Initiative - Status
Lindus - 29/46
Sena	- 45/48
Hal - 28/53, prone
G blue - out
G green - out
G brown - no damage
G magenta - no damage
G mustard - no damage
G red - no damage


----------



## garyh (Oct 26, 2008)

Once again, Lindus takes aim at the nearest standing guard and shoots two quick arrows at him.  Lindus then moves behind the dais, attempting to thwart any further crossbow bolts from the two farthest guards.

*Minor action* - Hunter's Quarry against Brown
*Standard action *- Twin Strike against Brown

Twin Strike with HQ against Brown (1d20 9=20, 1d20 9=17, 1d10 2=6, 1d10 2=9, 1d8=3)

First attack hits AC 20 for 6 damage, second attack hits AC 17 for 9 damage. Should either hit, another 3 damage done from HQ.  Most probably the first hit and second missed, so *likely 9 total damage* from Lindus.

*Move action* - Move to L24, granting cover against Red and Yellow's crossbow shots.

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:29/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:8/8
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Darkleaf Armor +1
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Lightning Longbow +1
Splintering Shot


----------



## garyh (Oct 26, 2008)

Sena waits as Hal stands up, then moves over to draw the attention of the guard who tripped him.

*Move action* - Stand from prone
*Move action* - Move to O26.

*Since he'll be starting his turn adjacent to Hal, Brown will take 1d10 damage from Rain of Steel.*

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:28/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:11/11
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable[/QUOTE]


----------



## garyh (Oct 26, 2008)

Sena moves forward and takes a swing at the nearest guard, but misses.  She then prays to Erathis that they'll get out of this alive.

*Move action* - Move to O28
*Standard action* - Healing Strike against Brown

Healing Strike against Brown (1d20 8 2=15, 2d12 6=21)

Hits AC 15 for 21 damage.  If it had hit, she or an ally could have spent a healing surge.

*Minor action* - Healing Word on Hal, restoring 1d6 3 14=18 18 HP to Hal and burning one of Hal's healing surges.

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:45/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:10/10
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 26, 2008)

*Palace 4.0*

Lindus hits brown once doing 9 damage.

Sena misses, but heals Hal for 18 HP.

Rain of steel does 1 damage to Brown. Brown then shifts to N28 and attempts his powerful strike at Hal again.  Brown is successful doing 12 damage to Hal and knocking him prone.

_Recharge_ 1d6=6

The other three take aim with their crossbows. Also, Mustard and Red move forward to N21 and H21. Magenta hits Hal for 8. Mustard misses Hal. Red hits Lindus for 4.

Initiative - Status
Lindus - 25/46
Sena	- 45/48
Hal - 38/53, prone
G blue - out
G green - out
G brown - down 10, HQ
G magenta - no damage
G mustard - down 14
G red	 - no damage


----------



## garyh (Oct 26, 2008)

Lindus shifts his focus to the guard he knocked down the stairs earlier, and his arrow strike true, impaling the guard's thigh and sending electricity sparking from that guard to his nearby companion.  Lindus then draws upon his inner strength to keep fighting.

*Minor action* - Hunter's Quarry against Yellow
*Standard action *- Hunter's Bear Trap against Yellow

Hunter's Bear Trap with HQ against Yellow (1d20 9=27, 2d10 6 1d8=23)

Attack hits AC 27 for 23 damage, including Hunter's Quarry.  On a successful hit, the target is *slowed and takes an ongoing 5 damage (save ends both).*

Lindus invokes the power of his Lightning Bow, adding 1d6 damage to Yellow and Purple.  Lightning Weapon against Yellow and Purple (1d6=5, 1d6=3)

*5 more damage to Yellow, and 3 to Purple.  28 total damage to Yellow*

*Move action* - Move to H25, granting cover against Purple and Yellow's crossbow shots.

Spending an action point!

*Standard action* - Second Wind, burning a surge and healing 11, while also granting +2 to all defenses until the start of Lindus' next turn.

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:36/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:7/8
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Darkleaf Armor +1
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Lightning Longbow +1
Splintering Shot


----------



## garyh (Oct 26, 2008)

Sena invokes Erathis' blessing on her next strike as she attempts to pacify the guard she's facing.  She then moves to cut him off from his comrades.

*Minor action* - Invoke Divine Fortune, granting +1 to the next attack roll.
*Standard action* - Rune of Peace against Brown.

Rune of Peace against Brown (1d20 8 1=12, 1d12 6=16)

Hits Will 12 for 16 damage.  One a hit, the target cannot attack (save ends).  On a miss, no damage, and the target cannot attack Sena until the end of her next turn.

*Move action* - Shift to N27.

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:45/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:10/10
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1


----------



## garyh (Oct 27, 2008)

Hal once again picks himself up, muttering *"I'm beginning to hate halberds." * He then charges the guard Lindus just attacked, landing a powerful blow with his blade.

*Move action* - Stand from prone
*Standard action* - Charge Yellow, ending in O22

Charge Yellow (1d20 11 1=31, 1d10 6=14)

Hits AC 31 for 14 damage, and Hal mark's Yellow.  If this attack drops Yellow, Hal gainst 5 temp HP.

*Since he'll be starting his turn adjacent to Hal, Yellow will take 1d10 damage from Rain of Steel.*

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:38/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:10/11
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 27, 2008)

*Palace 5.5*

Lindus does a whopping 28 damage to Mustard and a slight 3 damage to Magenta.

Sena misses, but is protected from attacks from Brown for the moment.

Hal's charge does 14 damage to Mustard easily knocking him unconscious.

Brown shifts to M29 and then charges to L24 to attack Lindus, but misses the elf.

Magenta swings his halberd at Hal.  Experiencing deja vu, Hal is knocked prone and receives 8 damage.

Red moves to I24 and fires his crossbow at Lindus. He hits and does 10 damage.

Initiative	Status
Lindus - 26/46
Sena - 45/48
Hal - 35/53, prone
G blue - out
G green - out
G brown - down 10, HQ, can't attack sena
G magenta	 - down 3
G mustard - out
G red	- no damage


----------



## garyh (Oct 27, 2008)

Lindus ducks and dodges away from the guard who charged him, then takes aim.  At first, his shot seems as if it will sail harmlessly past the guard, but then the guard moves right into the arrow - Lindus must have been able to predict the move with his elven senses.

*Standard action *- Evasive Strike against Brown.  Shift to P26 (Evasive Strike allows a shift of 1+Wis bonus before or after the attack).  

Evaisive Strike with HQ against Brown (1d20+9=13, 2d10+6+1d8=24) 

Attack hits AC 13 for 24 damage, including Hunter's Quarry.  Re-rolling the attack with Elven Accuracy, though.

Elven Accuracy (1d20+9=21) 

Attack now hits AC 21 for 24 damage, including Hunter's Quarry.

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:26/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:7/8
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Darkleaf Armor +1
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Lightning Longbow +1
Splintering Shot


----------



## garyh (Oct 27, 2008)

Sena speaks in a stern voice - *"Come!"*  - and the guard that most recently tripped Hal obeys.  Sena than invokes Erathis' blessing on her unbelieving elf companion, and finally moves next to the dazed guard.

*Standard action* - Command against Magenta.

Command agains Magenta (1d20+6=18) 

Hits Will 18.  On a hit, the Magenta is dazed (only one action, can't take Opportunity Attacks) until the end of Sena's next turn, and Sena can knock him prone or slide him 4 squares.  Sena opts to slide Magenta to N24.

*Minor action* - Healing Word on Lindus for 20 HP.  Healing Word on Lindus (11+3+1d6=20) 

*Move action* - Move to O24

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:45/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:10/10
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1


----------



## garyh (Oct 27, 2008)

Hal once again picks himself up, yelling *"I really hate halberds!" * He then charges the guard Lindus just attacked, landing a powerful blow with his blade.

*Move action* - Stand from prone
*Standard action* - Charge Brown, ending in M24 (provoking no attack from Magenta due to Magenta's dazed status)

Charge Brown (1d20+11=23, 1d10+6=10) 

Hits AC 23 for 10 damage, and Hal marks Brown.  If this attack drops Brown, Hal gainst 5 temp HP.

*Since they will be starting their turn adjacent to Hal, Brown and Magenta will take 1d10 damage from Rain of Steel.*

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:35/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:10/11
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 28, 2008)

*Palace round 6*

Lindus's first attack misses, but his second arrow strikes true doing 24 damage to Brown who is now bloodied.

Magenta's will is not strong enough to resist Sena's command. He slides to N24 and is dazed. Also, thanks to Erathis, Lindus is healed back to full strength.

Hal does 10 damage to Brown leaving him barely standing.  As soon as Brown starts to make his move, Rain of steel finishes him off.

Red moves to L24, flanking with Hal with Brown and attacks Hall with a powerful strike.  Red does 14 damage to Hal who is once again knocked prone.

Magenta swings his halberd at Hal who takes another 7 damage.

_OOC: Does Hal get the 5 temp HP if rain of steel kills Brown? Also, does Red take damage since he moved next to Hal?_

Initiative	 - Status
Lindus - 46/46
Sena	- 45/48
Hal - 14/53, bloodied, prone
G blue	out
G green	out
G brown	out
G magenta	- down 14
G mustard	out
G red	- no damage


----------



## garyh (Oct 29, 2008)

Lindus targets the dazed guard and fires two arrows, both of which land true.

*Minor action *- Hunter's Quarry on Magenta.
*Standard action *- Twin Strike against Magenta.

Twin Strike with HQ against Dazed Magenta (1d20 9=20, 1d20 9 2=29, 1d10 2=4, 1d10 2=4, 1d8=6)

Forgot to add the Combat Advantage from Dazed to the first attack.  All told, the first attack hits AC 22 for 4 damage, and the second attack hits AC 29 for 4 damage.  Hunter's Quarry adds another 6 damage.  *All told, since both attacks likely hit, 10 damage.*

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:46/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:6/8
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Darkleaf Armor +1
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Lightning Longbow +1
Splintering Shot


----------



## garyh (Oct 29, 2008)

Sena swings a pathetic swing with her axe, then tells Hal, *"Don't give up, even if I can't hit the broad side of a dazed barn!"*

*Standard action* - Righteous Brand against Magenta.

Righteous Brand against Magenta (Combat Advantage from Dazed and Flank, which don't stack) (1d20 8 2=12, 1d12 6=7)

Miss

*Minor action* - Inspiring Word Word on Hal for 20 HP.  Inspiring Word (1d6 14=20)

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:45/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:10/10
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1


----------



## garyh (Oct 29, 2008)

Hal once again picks himself up, screaming at the top of his lungs, *"I absolutely despise halberds!" * swings his blade at both guards.

*Move action* - Stand from prone.
*Standard action* - Sweeping Blow both Magenta (with Combat Advantage from flanking) and Red.

Sweeping Blow against Magenta and Red (1d20 11 2 2=24, 1d20 11 2=17, 1d10 6=16, 1d10 6=11)

Hits AC 23 for 10 damage against Magenta and hits AC 17 for 11 damage against Red, and Hal marks both Red and Magenta.  If this attack drops a foe, Hal gainst 5 temp HP.

*Since they will be starting their turn adjacent to Hal, Red and Magenta will take 1d10 damage from Rain of Steel.

I believe Hal's Rain of Steel does trigger the 5 temp HP from his sword, in which case he should now have 5 more real HP as the last attack would have taken off those temp HP.

Red does not immediately take damage for moving next to Hal.  Rain of Steel damages foes when they START their turn next to Hal, so he'll get his 1d10 soon.*

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:34/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:9/11
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 30, 2008)

*Palace round 7*

Lindus masterfully shoots his arrows. Magenta barely knows what hit him as he takes 10 damage.

Sena misses again, but is able to give the ailing and frustrated Hal some much needed health and confidence with 20 HP.

Hal, back on his feet, misses Red but hits Magenta for ten HP.

Magenta and Red, first stung 10 by Hal's Rain of Steel, both decide to use their halberds, since it seems to be pissing his adversary off so much.  Both hit Hal for 6 damage, for a* total of 12 damage to Hal this round*.

Initiative -  Status
Lindus - 46/46
Sena	- 45/48
Hal - 27/53
G blue - out
G green - out
G brown - out
G magenta	- down 43 marked, bloodied
G mustard - out
G red	- down 10 marked


----------



## garyh (Oct 30, 2008)

Lindus fires another pair of arrows at the surrounded guard.

*Standard action *- Twin Strike against Magenta.

Twin Strike with HQ (1d20+9=15, 1d20+9=18, 1d10+2=6, 1d10+2=3, 1d8=2) 

The first attack hits AC 15 for 6 damage, and the second attack hits AC 18 for 3 damage.  Hunter's Quarry adds another 2 damage.  *I think the first missed and second hit, so, including the quarry, probaby 5 damage.*

*Minor action *- If Magenta falls, Hunter's Quarry against Red.

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:46/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:6/8
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Darkleaf Armor +1
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Lightning Longbow +1
Splintering Shot


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 31, 2008)

*Palace 7.1*

Lindus's second arrow does 5 damage which is enough to finish of Magenta. Red is the only guard left standing.

Initiative	 - Status
Lindus - 46/46
->Sena - 45/48
Hal - 27/53
G blue - out
G green - out
G brown - out
G magenta	 - out
G mustard[/]s	- out
G red -  down 10, marked, HQ


----------



## garyh (Oct 31, 2008)

Sena circles around to begin surrounding the remaining guard.

*Move action* - Move to K25.

*Standard action* - Righteous Brand against Red.

Righteous Brand against Red (1d20 8=28, 1d12 6=17)

Critical hit for 18 damage!  Also, Hal gets a +3 bonus to his melee attacks against Red until the end of Sena's next turn.

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:45/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:10/10
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1


----------



## garyh (Oct 31, 2008)

Hal takes a step to complete surrounding the guard with Sena's help, then attacks with his bastard sword, his blade striking true against the guard's exposed flank.

*Move action* - Shift to L23.

*Standard action* - Reaping Strike against Red

Reaping Strike with Combat Advantage from flanking and the Righteous Brand Bonus (1d20 11 2 3=20, 1d10 6=10)

Hits AC 20 for 10 damage, and on a miss still does 2 damage.

*Since he will be starting his turn adjacent to Hal, Red will take 1d10 damage from Rain of Steel.*

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:27/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:8/11
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## esparkhu (Oct 31, 2008)

*Palace 8*

Making up for previous bad luck, Sena's axe hits true and does 18 damage to Red

Aided by Sena's blessing, Hal does 10 damage to Red.

Red is still conscious, but before he has a chance to lift up his halberd, Hal's rain of steel does 10 damage and eliminates the last foe.

All the guards are unconscious and you are free to move about the Palace unhindered.

The group gains 900 Experience


----------



## garyh (Oct 31, 2008)

Lindus will restrain the guards, then move over to the portcullis leading to room 2, where the cry was heard before the fight.  He'll look into the next room, and examine the portcullis for an opening mechanism.

Meanwhile, after a short rest (5 minutes), Sena regains her Healing Word, and she heals Hal for 19 points.  Inspiring Word on Hal (1d6 3 14=19)

Hal and Sena then join Lindus at the door.

The parties current state of health:
*Hal *- 46/53 HP, 7/11 surges
*Sena *- 45/48 HP, 10/10 surges
*Lindus *- 46/46 HP, 6/8 surges

Sena will regain that Healing Word if the party goes five more minutes without combat.

_OOC:  I forgot - again! - that Sena should have had bonus damage on that critical.  Magic weapons and implements give an extra boost to damage on a critical, and I keep forgetting.  Luckily, it didn't matter here._


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 1, 2008)

*Palace 2a*

Lindus looks into room 2B, the waiting room they were in originally. The portcullis, which was raised before, is now lowered. Just inside the room, on the wall with the portcullis, is a lever.  There is no lock and the portcullis  appears very heavy and would take a feat of strength lift.


----------



## garyh (Nov 1, 2008)

Hal moves over to the gate and attempts to lift the portcullis.  The first two tries fail to budge the gate, but on the third attempt, Hal gets proper leverage and lifts the gate easily.

Strength check (1d20 6=11)

Strength check (1d20 6=12)

Strength check (1d20 6=26)

Lindus then enters the room and pulls the lever, hoping to lock the portcullis in the open position.


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 1, 2008)

Lindus pulls the lever and hears a click, but it does not seem to do anything to the portcullis, which stays open in anycase.

As you enter the antechamber from which the cry came you see Fiqinasi in a heap on the floor in a pool of blood. His left arm has been severely cut, and he has lost a lot of blood. As you turn him over, you see that his left eye has been crudely plucked out of his face leaving a bleeding gaping hole.  He summons his remaining strength and whispers “Avonathemon has taken the edict! He’s going to invoke it on the altar in Relkingham … You must …” and his last words trail away.


----------



## garyh (Nov 1, 2008)

Sena tends to the Steward's wounds and uses the power of Erathis as best she can to aid the poor man.  Meanwhile, Lindus and Hal search the room to see if there is anything of note - a clue, valuables, etc.


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 1, 2008)

It is too late for the steward, he is dead. You find nothing else of note or worth keeping in the waiting room.

The door leading out of the Palace is locked.


----------



## garyh (Nov 1, 2008)

Sena says a prayer to Erathis, commending the Stewards spirit to the goddess they both served.

The group then returns to the main chamber and then explores each of the other rooms, clockwise from the room where the Steward lies.


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 1, 2008)

*Room 9 - Storage room*

The stairs lead down to a portcullis; past that is the storage room. There are several large crates, cupboards, and shelves for storing things. Just inside the room, on the wall with the portcullis, is a lever.


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 1, 2008)

*Palace exploration*

You explore all the rooms in the palace and search carefully

Room 3a and 3b/ antechamber and Meeting room:
The stairs lead down to a landing similar to the one through which you entered. A portcullis bars the way into a lavish meeting chamber.  After using a feat of strength to push open the portcullis, you can move inside. The chamber is dominated by a massive irregularly shaped cherry wood table with numerous chairs. The room is sumptuously decorated with tapestries and expensive furniture. Just inside the room, on the wall with the portcullis, is a lever.  You find nothing else of interest.

Room 4a and 4b/ Antechamber and Mediation room:
The stairs lead down to a landing similar to the one through which you entered.  After heaving the portcullis open you can enter the small, austere garden and meditation chamber. It houses exotic plants from faraway lands, and elegantly arranged rock garden, and a bubbling fountain. Just inside the room, on the wall with the portcullis, is a lever.

*In the Mediation room you find a small jade figurine.*

Room 5a and 5b/ Antechamber and Guestroom:
You see a lavish bedchamber. It is sumptuously decorated with tapestries, silver chandeliers, and expensive furniture. Just inside the room, on the wall with the portcullis, is a lever.

*In the Guestroom you discover two art objects, a silk robe, silver necklace.*

Room 6a and 6b/ Antechamber and Chapel:
Beyond the portcullis is an ornate chapel to Erathis. There is a beautiful altar of silver in the center. The walls are fantastically decorated with scenes depicting civilization, invention, and laws. Just inside the room, on the wall with the portcullis, is a lever.

*You find 5 pearls in this room.*

Room 7a and 7b/ Antechamber and Ballroom:
The stairs lead down to a landing similar to the one through which you entered.  Beyond the portcullis is a massive ballroom, which is sumptuously decorated. Tapestries, suits of armor, and expensive furniture line the walls. Just inside the room, on the wall with the portcullis, is a lever. You find nothing else of value.

Room 8a and 8b/ Antechamber and Kitchen:
The stairs lead down to a portcullis; past that is the kitchen. There are several large ovens, cooking fires, and counters for preparing food. An expansive pantry and closet sits to the left of the portcullis. Just inside the room, on the wall with the portcullis, is a lever.  You find nothing else of interest in the kitchen.


----------



## garyh (Nov 2, 2008)

The party returns, swag in hand, to the door they entered, which they had previously found locked.  The entire party examines the door for any traps before Lindus attempts to pick any locks.

_OOC:  Perception for all three PC's, rolled by you do that I won't be completely sure of things if you say "You find no traps." _


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 2, 2008)

*Palace locked in*

You examine the door to leave the Palace and determine it is magically locked.


----------



## garyh (Nov 2, 2008)

The party will go to each room and turn all the levers to the opposite position, except for the first lever they already switched in Room 2, which they will leave in the already-switched position.


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 2, 2008)

*Leaving the Palace*

It takes a DC 18 thievery check to switch each lever. Assuming you roll until you succeed, as you pull the last lever you hear the palace doors opening.  You are now able to leave the Palace.


----------



## garyh (Nov 2, 2008)

The party takes to the road, riding back towards Relkingham.  When they camp for the night, Sena will examine the items the party pilfered from the palace to see if any are magical.


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 2, 2008)

You make your way through the town toward the main road. As you camp for the night, the enormity of your challenge lies before you. If Avonathemon swears the edict on the holy altar of Relkingham, it will ruin the lives of thousands of innocent people.

Sena discerns that none of the items are magical, although they have some monetary value.

The second day of travel passes uneventfully until about an hour before sunset.  As the day is nearing its close, you approach the village of Hamona and decide to see if you can stay in the inn there for the night.

To your surprise, you come upon a seemingly deserted village. The entire village consists of an intersection of two roads. About eight two story townhouses line both roads. On either side of the road leading north is a two-story inn and a one-story jail.  Leading down from the inn to the jail is a short, but sturdy ladder-bridge. Crows are pecking at numerous piles of refuse. Closer examination reveals severed hands, fingers, and eyeballs. The smell of rotting flesh is unbearable, and you feel that you are being watched.


----------



## garyh (Nov 2, 2008)

*"This...  this is wrong,"* Sena tells her companions, who can only nod as they hold their hands over their noses.

*"We need to discover what happened here,"* Sena continues.  *"Let's search the inn, and then the jail."*


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 2, 2008)

*Hamona*






As you move towards the inn, the sense of being watched increases. Shutters open a crack. Windows are lifted an inch. Before you reach the inn, an elderly woman appears for a moment in a second-story window. She is covered from head to toe in black sackcloth.

She screams “You bring swords to chop off our limbs and daggers to poke out our eyes. Get out! GET OUT!”

Twenty villagers of all ages emerge from their homes. All are dressed in black sackcloth. They congregate in front of the inn door, clearly wanting to prevent you from getting inside.

Sena notices that each of the villagers is missing the left eye or left hand. 1d20 4=11, 1d20 5=18,  1d20 12=13

*Distrustful Villagers Skill Challenge*
Complexity 5 (requires 12 successes before 3 failures)
Primary skills: Diplomacy, Insight, Intimidate 
Other skills: Acrobatics, Stealth, Thievery
Goal: Try to convince the villagers that you are not Vecna cultists and that you will help stop the terrible atrocities.

Initiative (0 successes/ 0 failures)
Hal
Sena
Lindus


----------



## garyh (Nov 2, 2008)

*"Now you listen here,"* Hal sternly tells the crowd.  *"We aren't here to harm you, and if we were, we wouldn't even need to draw our weapons to mop up you lot.  Now let us in, we want to speak to your mayor."*

Intimidate (1d20 7=13)


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 2, 2008)

*Hamona skill challenge*

An old man replies "How do we know we can trust you? You might be in league with "them." (intimidate failure)

Initiative (0 successes/ 1 failures)
Hal intimidate failure @13
->Sena
Lindus


----------



## garyh (Nov 2, 2008)

Sena scans the crowd, trying to get a sense for anything that might tell her more about what these people have suffered and what might convince them that she and her companions are there to help. 

Insight (1d20 10=24)


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 2, 2008)

Sena empathizes with the crowd and their individual trauma.  She understands that any attempt to Bluff this group will never work.  However, she also sees that using Stealth might allow one of them to sneak and seach for another way out, or that the use of Acrobatics might result in them getting past the villagers and into the inn. (Insight success)

Initiative (1 successes/ 1 failures)
Hal -  intimidate failure @13
Sena - insight success @ 24
->Lindus


----------



## garyh (Nov 2, 2008)

Lindus, already tired of talk, approaches the inn and does a flip over the villagers.

Acrobatics (1d20 11=29)


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 2, 2008)

Lindus easily sails over and past the villagers and plants his feet just outside the inn.

Initiative (1 successes/ 1 failures)
->Hal - intimidate failure @13
Sena - insight success @ 24
Lindus - neither


----------



## garyh (Nov 2, 2008)

*"We are here to help you and prevent this from happening to others, but so help me, I'll knock you all flat on your asses if you insist on getting in our way!"* Hal shouts so all can hear.

Intimidate (1d20 7=26)


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 3, 2008)

The villagers quiver in fear at Hals words and seem to take him seriously. (Intimidate success)

Initiative (2 successes/ 1 failures)
Hal - intimidate failure @13, intimidate success @26
->Sena - insight success @ 24
Lindus - neither


----------



## garyh (Nov 3, 2008)

*"My friend here is a bit forward, but he speaks the truth,"* Sena says.  *"We are here to help you.  Please, tell us more about what happened here."*

Diplomacy (1d20+8=19)


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 3, 2008)

An old man who seems like he wants to help says to Sena "You must hurry and leave before sundown, before it is too late."  The others quickly shush him. (Diplomacy success)


Initiative (3 successes/ 1 failures)
Hal - intimidate failure @13, intimidate success @26
Sena - insight success @ 24, diplomacy success@19
->Lindus - neither


----------



## garyh (Nov 3, 2008)

Meanwhile, Lindus attempts to sneak into the inn...

Stealth (1d20+11=16)


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 4, 2008)

*Hamona*

Lindus successfully sneaks inside the inn. He sees a typical well worn inn. Except for the reek of dead flesh, is inn is a strange bastion of calm. It has two large tables for meals and a number of barstools at the long bar. A short flight of stairs leads up to the rooms. He can see the rope bridge that leads to the jail at the top of the stairs.  As far as Lindus can tell, the inn is deserted.

To cross the rope bridge to the jail on his next turn, he must pass a DC 10 athletics or DC10 acrobatics, or risk falling 1d10+3.

Initiative (3 successes/ 1 failures)
->Hal - intimidate failure @13, intimidate success @26
Sena - insight success @ 24, diplomacy success @ 19
Lindus - neither


----------



## garyh (Nov 4, 2008)

*"The rest of you be quiet, and let this man here speak!"* Hal says, indicating the old man who warned against staying in the town after nightfall.

Intimidate (1d20+7=22)


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 4, 2008)

Hal's orders are obeyed by the villagers, and the old man hesitantly adds "Terrible things happen once the sun goes down. We have been cursed. You must help us." (intimidate success)

Initiative (4 successes/ 1 failures)
Hal - intimidate failure @13, intimidate success @26, intimidate success @ 22
->Sena - insight success @ 24, diplomacy success @ 19
Lindus - neither


----------



## garyh (Nov 4, 2008)

*"Please, sir, tell us more, so that we can help,"* Sena says.

Diplomacy (1d20+8=26)


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 5, 2008)

The old man says simply "We're cursed" and looks to the priest.  The priest asks "Give us a sign that you on on the side of light and good." (success diplomacy)

Initiative (5 successes/ 1 failures)
Hal 
Sena 
->Lindus


----------



## garyh (Nov 5, 2008)

Lindus attempts to cross the rope...

Acrobatics (1d20+11=12)

_OOC:  I don't see anything about a Natural 1 automatically failing a skill use.  In contrast, a Natural 1 is spelled out as an automatic miss in the combat chapter...._


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 5, 2008)

Lindus successfully crosses the rope bridge from the inn which comes to an end at the jail’s only window. He sees a small, single story village jail. Three barred cells sit unused and open. 

Initiative (5 successes/ 1 failures)
->Hal 
Sena 
Lindus


----------



## garyh (Nov 5, 2008)

esparkhu said:


> The priest asks "Give us a sign that you on on the side of light and good."




*"Well, if we had wanted to kill you,"* Hal says simply, *"you'd already be dead."*

Intimidate (1d20+7=23)


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 5, 2008)

The priest nods in agreement "Good point." 
Another villager adds "They don't look like those people that hurt us. Maybe we can trust them."  (intimidate success)

Initiative (6 successes/ 1 failures)
Hal 
->Sena 
Lindus


----------



## garyh (Nov 6, 2008)

Sena tries to get a sense of the crowd's mood, and see if there's any other words that might sway them.

Insight (1d20+10=20)


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 6, 2008)

Sena accurately gauges that the villagers are scared, hesitant to trust outsiders, poor and missing body parts. (insight success)

Initiative (7 successes/ 1 failures)
Hal 
Sena 
->Lindus


----------



## garyh (Nov 6, 2008)

Lindus surveys the room...

Perception (1d20 12=24)


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 6, 2008)

After carefully looking over the room, Lindus spies what seems to be a secret trapdoor in the floor of the jail. Opening it, he finds a tunnel.


----------



## garyh (Nov 6, 2008)

esparkhu said:


> The priest nods in agreement "Good point."
> Another villager adds "They don't look like those people that hurt us. Maybe we can trust them."  (intimidate success)




*"Great,* says Hal.  *"Now that that's settled, would it be too much to ask for you to finally start telling us what's really happening here?"*

Intimidate (1d20 7=23)


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 6, 2008)

"He's mean." A boy states the obvious, and hides behind a relative.  
The old woman speaks up "You may not be those men who hurt us, but that doesn't mean your here to shower us with gifts and fix our wounds. How do we know you aren't going do more harm?" 

Initiative (8 successes/ 1 failure)
Hal 
->Sena 
Lindus


----------



## garyh (Nov 6, 2008)

*"We are on a mission given to us by the Mayor of Relkingham,"* Sena says.  *"Surely you know him to be a good man."*

Diplomacy (1d20 8=20)


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 7, 2008)

The old woman replies "The mayor of a big city like Relkingham sent you. Impressive. What, pray tell, did he send you to do?" (success)

Initiative (9 successes/ 1 failure)
Hal 
Sena 
->Lindus


----------



## garyh (Nov 7, 2008)

Lindus pokes his head into the tunnel to learn what he can ( Perception (1d20+12=30)  ), then exits the jail and calls to his companions, *"I think I just found one of those smuggling tunnels.  It likely leads right to Relkingham.  We can probably get back there before our adversary does if we take it."*


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 8, 2008)

*Hamona*

The small crowd of villagers turns their head at Lindus's annoucement.

"Hey," says the boy " How'd he get in there?"
The old woman sighs, "Oh well, I guess they found the secret tunnel out of the village. We might as well tell them everything."  She turns to the town priest to explain.

The town priest starts "A few days ago we were attacked by a group of Vecna cultists. They overpowered us, stole from us what they could, then cut out a hand or an eye.  But the worst is that their leader cursed us. Every night at sunset, we turn into horrilbe creatures, monsters. No one really remembers exactly what goes on, but in the morning we return to human form.  You must leave immediately, but please, tell our story to the priests in Hamona. Perhaps they can cure us."

The old woman adds "Oh, and that tunnel the elf found, it doesn't lead all the way to Relkingham, just a few miles out of town.  It is a more direct route and will shave a few hours off your journey.  Those evil men blocked it during the attack and, although we tried, we could not even escape that way."

The group earn 806 experience.


----------



## garyh (Nov 8, 2008)

Sena turns to the priest.  *"We will take he tunnel and return to Relkingham.  Once there, we will defeat the cultists who did this to you, and ask the priests there to help you.  This I swear by Erathis."*

With that, the party hops down into the tunnel and heads towards Relkingham, Hal in front, then Lindus, then Sena.


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 8, 2008)

Before leaving you find 290 gold pieces and one potion of healing in the Jail.

You leave by the tunnel. The tunnel winds on dripping with heavy water that leaves raise lumps of calcium where it concentrates. Occasionally you hear the sound of scrabbling feet in the darkness.


----------



## garyh (Nov 9, 2008)

Hal pockets the healing potion, the party splits the coin, and they press on towards Relkingham.


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chokers*







Walking through the darkness of the tunnel you come across three cavern chokers.  They move towards you first, their long claw like hands outstreched.

Initiative: Status
White Choker: no damage
Tan Choker: no damage
Blue Choker: no damage
->Lindus:	46/46
Hal:	53/53
Sena:	48/48


----------



## garyh (Nov 9, 2008)

Lindus sends two arrows flying at the nearest choker, one of which hits and knocks the creature back a step.  Lindus also tries to remember anything he's learned about these creatures.

*Minor action *- Hunter's Quarry against Tan.

*Standard action *- Thundertusk Boar Strike against Tan.

Thundertusk Boar Strike against Tan (HQ) (1d20 9=27, 1d20 9=11, 1d10 6=8, 1d10 6=8, 1d8=3)

The first attack hits AC 27 for 8 damage, and the second attack hits AC 11 for 8 damage.  Hunter's Quarry adds another 3 damage.  If one attack hit, Tan is pushed 1 square.  If both attacks hit, Tan is pushed 4 squares.  Guessing one hit, so *probably 11 damage and push 1 square.*

Nature, Dungeoneering (1d20 12=32, 1d20 5=11)

Nature check 32 (critical!) and Dungeoneering check 11.

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:46/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:6/8
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Darkleaf Armor +1
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Lightning Longbow +1
Splintering Shot


----------



## garyh (Nov 9, 2008)

Hal switches to his bow, then fires an arrow at the choker Lindus feathered.  Surprisingly, his arrow not only strike true but pierces the creature deeply in the chest.

*"This archery business isn't so hard!"* Hal chides his friend.

*Minor action* - Store sword and shield.

*Minor action* - Draw bow.

*Standard action* - Basic Ranged Attack on Tan.

Ranged Attack against Tan (1d20 6=26, 1d10 2=7)

Critical hit!  12 damage.

Dungeoneering (1d20 4=22)

Dungeoneering 22 to see if Hal knows anything about chokers.

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:53/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:6/11
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## garyh (Nov 9, 2008)

Sena calls out in a stern voice, *"Halt!"*  Sena then steps in front of Lindus, forming a line with Hal.

*Standard action* - Command against Blue.

Command against Blue (1d20 6=13)

Hits Will 13.  If a hit, Blue is dazed until the end of Sena's next turn, and Sena will slide him to D6.

*Move action* - Move to F16.

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:48/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:9/10
Action Points: 2, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 9, 2008)

*Tunnels 2-0*

Lindus's first arrow hits doing 11 damage and pushing Tan to F11.

Lindus's nature knowledge informs him that chokers strangle unwary passersby with their long arms, then loot the corpses for food and valuables.  Also, a choker's arms and legs contain multiple knobby joints of cartilage, which allows them to flex and coil almost like tentacles. Thus a choker's movements are rolling and fluid.

Hal does 12 damage to Tan with his arrow. His dungeoneering doesn't supply him with any more information about the chokers. He does note that the small rocks are difficult terrain, and any rubble over 3 squares can be used as cover.

Blue will is just weak enough to make it obey Sena's command. The choker slides to D6.

White moves to E14 and misses Hall with his outstretched arm. 

Tan moves to F14 and misses Sena.

Blue moves to D12.

Initiative:	Status
White Choker: no damage
Tan Choker: down 23, HQ, bloodied
Blue Choker: no damage, dazed
->Lindus:	46/46
Hal:	53/53
Sena:	48/48


----------



## garyh (Nov 9, 2008)

Lindus lets two arrows fly at the already wounded choker, and both find their mark.

*Standard action *- Twin Strike against Tan.

Twin Strike with HQ against Tan. (1d20 9=26, 1d20 9=24, 1d10 2=11, 1d10 2=5, 1d8=1)

The first attack hits AC 26 for 11 damage, and the second attack hits AC 24 for 5 damage.  Hunter's Quarry adds another 1 damage.  Guessing both hit, so *probably 17 damage.*

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:46/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:6/8
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Darkleaf Armor +1
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Lightning Longbow +1
Splintering Shot


----------



## garyh (Nov 9, 2008)

Hal drops his bow, draws his sword and shield again, then steps forward and swings at both chokers before him.  The wounded choker falls limply, it's head severed from its battered body, and his comrade takes a grievous wound as well.  The death of the first choker sends some of the fallen creature's life force up Hal's blade, reinvigorating him.

*Free action* - Drop bow.

*Minor action* - Draw sword and shield.

*Move action* - Move to E15.

*Standard action* - Sweeping Blow against Tan and White.

Sweeping Blow against Tan and White (1d20 11 2=26,  1d20 11 2=26, 1d10 6=15, 1d10 6=16)

Hits AC 26 against Tan for 15 damage, and hits AC 26 against White for 16 damage.  *Hal gains 5 temp HP from dropping a foe with his Lifedrinker Sword.*

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:53+5 Temp/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:6/11
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## garyh (Nov 9, 2008)

Sena steps forward and attacks the choker still standing before Hal.  Her axe strikes deeply, and the grace of Erathis grants Hal a clear picture of where to strike the opponent next.

*Move action* - Move to F15.

*Standard action* - Righteous Brand against White.

Righteous Brand against White (1d20 9=18, 1d10 6=14)

Hits AC 18 for 14 damage.  On a hit, Hal is granted a +3 to melee attacks against White until the end of Sena's next turn.

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:48/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:9/10
Action Points: 2, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 9, 2008)

Lindus does 17 damage to Tan.

Hal moves to E15, kills Tan, and does 16 damage to White. Hal gets 5 temp HP from Tan's death.

Sena moves to F14 and does 14 damage to White.

Blue and then White each try to get Hal in a strangle hold, but both miss.

Initiative:	Status
White Choker:	down 30, bloodied
Tan Choker:	dead
Blue Choker: no damage
->Lindus: 46/46
Hal:	53(+5temp)/53, +3 att
Sena:	48/48


----------



## garyh (Nov 9, 2008)

Lindus focuses his attention on the wounded choker, fires two swift arrows, and the second of which drops the choker.

*Minor action *- Hunter's Quarry against White.

*Standard action *- Twin Strike against White.

Twin Strike with HQ against White (1d20 9=14, 1d20 9=22, 1d10 2=8, 1d10 2=12, 1d8=4)

The first attack hits AC 14 for 8 damage, and the second attack hits AC 22 for 12 damage.  Hunter's Quarry adds another 4 damage.  Guessing the second hit, so *probably 16 damage.*

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:46/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:6/8
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Darkleaf Armor +1
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Lightning Longbow +1
Splintering Shot


----------



## garyh (Nov 9, 2008)

Hal moves over to the last of the chokers and takes a vicious slash at one of the creature's legs.  It may not have normal bones, but _something _crunches as Hals blade strike true.

*Move action* - Move to C14.

*Standard action* - Steel Serpent Strike against Blue.

Steel Serpent Strike against Blue (1d20 11=17, 2d10 6=14)

Hits AC 17 against Blue for 14 damage, and on a hit the target is slowed and cannot shift until the end of Hal's next turn.

Hal marks Blue.

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:53+5 Temp/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:6/11
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## garyh (Nov 10, 2008)

Sena moves to surround the remaining choker, then calls upon Erathis to help her axe strike accurately.  Her axe hews into the chokers long right arm, and a brilliant flash shows Hal right where to attack next.

*Move action* - Move to E12.

*Free action* - Channel Divinity - Divine Fortune for +1 to next attack.

*Standard action* - Righteous Brand against Blue.

Righteous Brand against Blue (bonuses from Combat Advantage and Divine Fortune) (1d20 9 1 2=18, 1d12 6=9)

Hits AC 18 for 9 damage.  On a hit, Hal is granted a +3 to melee attacks against White until the end of Sena's next turn.

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:48/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:9/10
Action Points: 2, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 11, 2008)

Lindus finishes off White.

Hal does 14 damage to Blue

Sena does 9 damage to Blue and confers a +3 attack bonus to Hal against Blue.

Blue grabs Sena in a choke hold and does 7 damage.

Initiative:	Status
White Choker:	dead
Tan Choker:	dead
Blue Choker:	down 23, slowed, bloodied
Lindus:	46/46
Hal:	53(+5temp)/53, +3 att
Sena:	41/48


----------



## garyh (Nov 11, 2008)

Sena attempts to escape the choker, while her allies hold their attacks...

*Move action* - Escape grab:

Athletics check (1d20 5=14)

14 versus the choker's Fortitude to escape.

*Move action* - Escape grab:

Ahtletics (1d20 5=7)

7 versus the choker's Fortitude to escape.

Spending an action point!

*Move action* - Escape grab:

Athletics (1d20 5=11)

11 versus the choker's Fortitude to escape.

Well, that stunk...

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:41/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:9/10
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 12, 2008)

*Tunnel*

Hal and Lindus decide not to attack the choker until Sena has freed herself.

The choker squeezes Sena, but her fortitude is strong enough to prevent any damage.

Initiative:	Status
White Choker:	dead
Tan Choker:	dead
Blue Choker:	down 23, slowed, bloodied
->Lindus:	46/46
Hal:	53(+5temp)/53, +3 att
Sena:	 41/48, choked


----------



## garyh (Nov 12, 2008)

Sena again attempts to escape the choker, while her allies hold their attacks...

*Move action* - Escape grab:

Athletics (1d20 5=8)

8 versus the choker's Fortitude to escape.

*Move action* - Escape grab:

Athletics (1d20 5=14)

14 versus the choker's Fortitude to escape.

Well, that stunk again...

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:41/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:9/10
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 12, 2008)

*Tunnel*

Again, Hal and Lindus decide not to attack the choker until Sena has freed herself.

And againg the choker squeezes Sena, but her fortitude is strong enough to prevent any damage.

Initiative:	Status
White Choker:	dead
Tan Choker:	dead
Blue Choker:	down 23, slowed, bloodied
->Lindus:	46/46
Hal:	53(+5temp)/53, +3 att
Sena:	 41/48, choked


----------



## garyh (Nov 12, 2008)

Sena again attempts to escape the choker, while her allies hold their attacks.  She breaks free, then swings her axe at the choker, but misses badly.

*Move action* - Escape grab:

Athletics (1d20 5=23)

23 versus the choker's Fortitude to escape.

*Standard action* - Righteous Brand against Blue.

Righteous Brand against Blue (with CA from flanking) (1d20 8 2=11, 1d12 6=18)

Natural 1 misses.

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:41/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:9/10
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1


----------



## garyh (Nov 12, 2008)

Seeing Sena break free of the choker's grasp, Hal lets loose with a strong swing of his blade, landing a solid blow.

*Standard action* - Reaping Strike against Blue.

Reaping Strike (with CA from flanking) (1d20 11 2=31, 1d10 6=8)

Hits AC 31 against Blue for 8 damage.  If a miss, Reaping Strike does 2 damage to Blue.

Hal marks Blue.

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:53+5 Temp/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:6/11
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## garyh (Nov 12, 2008)

Lindus finally lets fly the arrows he had been holding back while Sena was in peril.  The first misses, the second arrow pierces the choker's chest with a flare of electricity.

*Minor action *- Hunter's Quarry against Blue.

*Standard action *- Twin Strike against Blue.

Twin Strike with HQ (1d20 9=15, 1d20 9=29, 1d10 2=7, 1d10 2=6, 1d8=4)

The first attack hits AC 15 for 7 damage, and the second attack is a critical for 12 damage.  Hunter's Quarry adds another 8 damage (HQ also maxed on a crit).  The critical triggers extra damage from Lindus' weapon, for another 2 lightning damage ( Lightning Damage on Crit (1d6=2) ).  So, a total of *20 physical damage and 2 lightning damage.*

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:46/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:6/8
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Darkleaf Armor +1
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Lightning Longbow +1
Splintering Shot


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 13, 2008)

*Tunnel*

Hal does 8 damage to Blue.

Lindus finishes off the last choker.

The party gains 525 experience.


----------



## garyh (Nov 13, 2008)

The party moves a couple hundred yeard farther down the corrider, then sets up camp for the night.  It's unlikely anything else was around here if the chokers were prowling.  The party sets up watch, Hal first, then Lindus, then Sena.  Surely the time they're gaining taking the tunnel will let them rest a bit, and the person they're chasing must rest at some point, too.

_Extended rest_


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 15, 2008)

*Tunnel exit*

After the long rest, the group continues to the end of the tunnel a few hours later.  The tunnel ends at a flight of dirt stairs that leads up to a wooden trap door.  The smell of smoke is discernible.


----------



## garyh (Nov 15, 2008)

Lindus carefully opens the trap door a crack, and takes a look around.

Stealth, Perception (1d20 11=27, 1d20 12=16)

_Stealth 27, Perception 16_


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 15, 2008)

Lindus is very careful not to be noticed while lifting up the trapdoor.

From his vantage point he sees that the trap door opens into what appears to be a burned-out school house. Some of its beams are still smoldering with dying flames. The building appears mostly intact, though it is probably not very stable.  Parts of the floor seem to have caved in under the weight of the falling beams. These holes descend about 10 feet to pits. The only exit appears to be door of the schoolhouse is slightly ajar.

He can see five people inside, three thuggish-looking men, a wilder looking man, and an eladrin woman.


----------



## garyh (Nov 15, 2008)

Lindus pauses and waits to see what the group does.  He quietly conveys what he sees to Hal and Sena, who ready their weapons.

_OOC:  Lindus speaks Common and Elven._


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 15, 2008)

The group inside the schoolhouse waits quietly, calm and alert. Their attention is focused on the  door and windows of the schoolhouse. They seem to be watching for something or someone.


----------



## garyh (Nov 16, 2008)

Lindus waits as well, hoping to see what it is this group is anticipating.


----------



## garyh (Nov 17, 2008)

Lindus goes back down the steps, and the party makes its plan.  All three, weapons drawn, will burst through the trap door and attack the thugs.  Hal goes first, then Sena, then Lindus.

_OOC:  Roll for initiative! _


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 18, 2008)

*Schoolhouse 1-1*

Desks and chairs are overturned or smashed. Some have fallen into the pits in the floor. Roof beams are hanging down into the room, seeming ready to fall at any moment. 

The mage is first to act. Lightning bolts shoot from her fingertips and arcs across the room striking all three in the group. None has reflexes quick enough to dodge the arcing electricity. The lightning does 8 damage to Hal, 10 damage to Sena, and 8 to Lindus.

Initiative:	Status
Mage:	no damage
->Hal:	45/53
Rat:	no damage
Sena:	38/48
Lindus:	38/46
Berserker:	no damage 
White Thug:	no damage
Red Thug:	no damage
Orange Thug:	no damage


----------



## garyh (Nov 19, 2008)

Hal begins twirling his blade dangerously, then moves to the men at arms and attacks the wild man, slicing into both him and his nearby ally with a powerful blow.

*"Let's mop up these thugs, then take out the mage!"* Hal calls.

*Minor action* - Begin Rain of Steel

*Move action* - Move to J11.

*Standard action* - Cleave against Berserker.

Cleave Berserker (1d20+11=28, 1d10+6=10) 

Hits AC 28 against Berserker for 10 damage, and if that hits also does 4 damage to White.

Hal marks Berserker and, if the Cleave hit, White.  Both of them will take 1d10 damage at the start of their turn do to Rain of Steel.

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:45/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:11/11
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 20, 2008)

Hal hits the berserker doing 10 damage and 4 to White. 

The rat moves to G15 and hisses threateningly at Lindus.

Initiative:	Status
Mage:	no damage
Hal:	45/53
Rat:	no damage
->Sena:	38/48
Lindus:	38/46
Berserker:	down 10 
White Thug:	down 4
Red Thug:	no damage
Orange Thug:	no damage


----------



## garyh (Nov 20, 2008)

Sena moves up next to the berserker and swings her axe at him, hoping her strike will help Hal's aim.

*Move action* - Move to I11.

*Standard action* - Righteous Brand against Berserker.

Righteous Brand (Berserker) (1d20+9=23, 1d10+6=15) 

Made a mistake on the her attack bonus.  Actually hits AC 22 for 15 damage.  On a hit, Hal is granted a +3 to melee attacks against the Berserker until the end of Sena's next turn.

_OOC:  You did not move Hal on the map.  Also, Berserker and White are marked by Hal (plus take 1d10 from his Rain of Steel on the start of their turn)._

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:38/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:10/10
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1


----------



## garyh (Nov 20, 2008)

Lindus takes a careful step away from the rat, the takes aim and fires two swift arrows at it.

*Move action *- Shift to I15.

*Minor action *- Hunter's Quarry against Rat.

*Standard action *- Twin Strike against Rat.

Twin Strike Rat with HQ (1d20+9=16, 1d20+9=19, 1d10+2=10, 1d10+2=8, 1d8=6) 

The first attack hits AC 16 for 10 damage, and the second attack hits AC 19 for 8 damage.  Hunter's Quarry adds another 6 damage if either attack hit.

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:38/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:8/8
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Darkleaf Armor +1
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Lightning Longbow +1
Splintering Shot


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 22, 2008)

Sena hits the berserker doing 15 damage and giving Hal an edge against the foe.

Both of Lindus's arrows strike the crazed rat doing 24 damage.

The berserker swings his massive greataxe at Hal and misses. He also takes 5 damage from Rain of Steel.

White misses Hal and takes 7 damage from Rain of Steel.

Red moves to K11 and misses Hal.

Orange moves to J14 and uses dazing strike on Lindus. The elf takes 4 damage and is dazed until the end of Orange's next turn.

The mage moves G14 to and with a large gesture, creates a rumbling wave of thunder at Sena and Hal. Hal's fortitude is strong enough to resist, but Sena is pushed to J10 and takes 7 damage.

Initiative:	Status
Mage:	no damage
Hal:	45/53, RS, +3 to Ber
Dire rat:	down 24, bloodied, HQ
Sena:	31/48
Lindus:	38/46, dazed
Berserker:	down 28 /66, marked
White Thug:	down 9, marked
Red Thug:	no damage
Orange Thug:	no damage


----------



## garyh (Nov 22, 2008)

Hal's swirling blade lashes out at the three foes surrounding him, and all three take nasty cuts, especially one of the thugs, who's wound seems to flare with dark energy from Hal's sword.

*Standard action* - Sweeping Strike against Berserker, White, and Red.

Sweeping Blow against Berserker, White, Red (1d20 11 2 3=25, 1d10 6=11, 1d20 11 2=33, 1d10 6=14, 1d20 2=15, 1d10 6=10)

Hits AC 25 against Berserker for 11 damage, CRITICAL HIT against White for 16 damage plus 5 necrotic damage *(21 total damage to White)*, and hits AC 26 (I forgot to code in Hal's +11) against Red for 10 damage.

Lifedrinker Critical (1d6=5)

Hal marks Berserker, White, and Red.  All of them will take 1d10+2 damage at the start of their turn due to Rain of Steel.

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:45/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:11/11
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 23, 2008)

*School*

Hal hits all three of the foes adjacent to him; 11 to the Berserker, 21 to White, and 10 to Red. 

The dire rate moves next to Lindus and tries to bite him, but misses.

Initiative:	Status
Mage:	no damage
Hal:	45/53, RS, +3 to Ber
Dire rat:	down 24, bloodied, HQ
->Sena:	31/48
Lindus:	38/46, dazed
Berserker:	down 39, marked, bloodied, RS
White Thug:	down 30, marked, bloodied, RS
Red Thug:	down 10, marked, RS
Orange Thug:	no damage


----------



## garyh (Nov 24, 2008)

Sena carefully steps out from between her foes, then again attacks the berserker, hoping her strike will help Hal's aim.  She misses, and then steels herself to continue fighting.

*Move action* - Shift to J2

*Standard action* - Righteous Brand against Berserker.

Righteous Brand against Berserker (1d20+8=13, 1d12+6=10) 

Hits AC 13 for 10 damage.  On a hit, Hal is granted a +3 to melee attacks against the Berserker until the end of Sena's next turn.

*Minor action* - Second wind (use healing surge to heal 12 HP, +2 to all defenses).

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20+2, Fort:17+2, Reflex:14+2, Will:19+2 -- Speed:5
HP:43/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:9/10
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1


----------



## garyh (Nov 24, 2008)

Lindus slinks away from the thug and over the desks, then fires at the rat.  Lindus' aim is true, and the rat whimpers as the arrow pierces it to the feathers.

*Standard action *- Evasive Strike against Rat.  Shifts to I19 before attacking as part of the power.  Elves can shift over difficult terrain (which I hope the desks are, to discourage pursuit).

Evasive Strike (Prime Shot, Hunter's Quarry) against Rat (1d20+9+1=29, 2d10+6=17) / HQ (1d8=3) 

Hits AC 29 for 17 damage, Hunter's Quarry adds another 3 damage (forgot to include in first IC roll) if that attack hits *(20 total damage)*.

_OOC:  You forgot to remove the 4 HP damage Lindus took from the dazing attack in the summary._

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:34/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:8/8
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Darkleaf Armor +1
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Lightning Longbow +1
Splintering Shot


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 25, 2008)

*schoolhouse 2.6*

Sena misses, heals herself with a 2nd wind, and ends her turn at J9.

Lindus kills the dire rat and avoids his infectious bites for good.

The berserker, now even more crazy at the sight of his own blood, hurls himself at Hal. His battle fury does 17 damage to the fighter.  He also takes 10 damage from rain of steel.

The White and Red Thugs swing their clubs at Mal. White misses and Red hits for 3 damage. White takes 4 and Red takes 8 from rain of steel.

Orange moves next to Lindus and misses with his club.

The mage moves to K15 and rolls her wave of thunder at Sena. But thanks to the dwarf's increased defenses, she is strong enough to withstand the blasts and take no damage.

Initiative:	Status
Mage:	no damage
Hal:	28/53, RS, +3 to Ber
Dire rat:	dead
->Sena:	43/48, +2 def
Lindus:	34/46 
Berserker:	down 49, marked, bloodied, RS
White Thug:	down 34, marked, bloodied, RS
Red Thug:	down 18, marked, RS
Orange Thug:	no damage


----------



## garyh (Nov 25, 2008)

Hal swings his blade at the berserker and hits, if only shallowly, and then catchers a thug with his follow-through.

*Standard action* - Cleave against Berserker.

Cleave (bonus from Righteous Brand) against Berserker (1d20+11+3=24, 1d10+6=7) 

Hits AC 24 against Berserker for 7 damage, and if that hits, 4 damage to White.  If that kills anyone, Hal gains 5 temp HP from his sword's property.

Hal marks Berserker and White.  Berserker, White, and Red will take 1d10+2 damage at the start of their turn due to Rain of Steel.

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:28/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:11/11
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## garyh (Nov 25, 2008)

Sena attempts a mighty swing at the berserker, infused with the power of Erathis, but the axe misses.  Instead, Sena says a pray to her goddess to give Hal strength.

*Minor action* - Channel Divinity - Divine Fortune against Berserker (+1 to hit).

*Standard action* - Healing Strike against Berserker.

Healing Strike (Divine Fortune) against Berserker (1d20+8+1=12, 2d12+6=20) 

Hits AC 12 for 20 damage.  On a hit, Hal can use a Healing Surge.

*Minor action* - Healing Word on Hal (since that Healing Strike most surely did not hit) to heal Hal for 23 HP (Surge + 3 + 1d6) and using one of Hal's healing surges.

Healing Word for Hal (1d6+3+14=23) 

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:43/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:9/10
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1


----------



## garyh (Nov 25, 2008)

Lindus steps back from the thug next to him, then takes aim and fires two arrows at one of the thugs surrounding Hal.  Both arrows fly wide, however.

*Move action *- Shift to M12.

*Minor action *- Hunter's Quarry on Red.

*Standard action *- Twin Strike against Red.

Twin Strike against Red (HQ) (1d20+9=11, 1d10+2=11, 1d20+9=12, 1d10+2=3, 1d8=7) 

The first attack hits AC 11 for 11 damage, and the second attack hits AC 12 for 3 damage. Hunter's Quarry adds another 7 damage if either attack hit.

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:34/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:8/8
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Darkleaf Armor +1
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Lightning Longbow +1
Splintering Shot


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 26, 2008)

*Schoolhouse*

Hal's cleave hits the Berserker for 7 damage. The follow through on the blade is enough to finish off White.

Sena's channel divinity is wasted as she misses the bersker. She then heals Hal for 23.

Lindus shifts to M12 and changes his target to Red. Both arrows miss.

The berserker takes 9 damage from Rain of Steel and then he heaves his greataxe at Hal.  It hits the fighter hard in the ribs doing 6 damage.

Red takes 11 damage from rain of steel. His club hits Hal in the foot for 3 damage.

Orange shifts to J12 and goes for Hal, but misses.

The mage throws a bolt of thunder at Lindus.  The waves of sound roll past Lindus and the elf is not affected.

Initiative:	Status
Mage:	no damage
->Hal:	50/53, RS
Dire rat:	dead
Sena:	43/48, +2 def
Lindus:	34/46, dazed
Berserker:	down 65, marked, bloodied, RS
White Thug:	dead
Red Thug:	down 29, marked, RS, HQ, bloodied
Orange Thug:	no damage


----------



## garyh (Nov 26, 2008)

Hal once more swings his blade at the berserker and this time hits a solid blow, and then strikes another thug with his follow-through.

*Standard action* - Cleave against Berserker.

Cleave (Berserker, Red) (1d20+11=24, 1d10+6=14) 

Hits AC 24 against Berserker for 14 damage, and if that hits, 4 damage to Red.  If that kills anyone, Hal gains 5 temp HP from his sword's property.

Hal marks Berserker and Red.  Berserker, Red, and Orange will take 1d10+2 damage at the start of their turn due to Rain of Steel.

_OOC:  I don't think Lindus is dazed anymore._

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:47/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:10/11
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 27, 2008)

Hal does 14 damage to the berserker and 4 to Red.

Initiative:	Status
Mage:	no damage
Hal:	28/53, RS, +3 to Ber
->Sena:	43/48,
Lindus:	34/46,
Berserker:	down 63, marked, bloodied, RS
White Thug:	down 34, bloodied, RS
Red Thug:	down 22, marked, RS, bloodied
Orange Thug:	no damage


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 27, 2008)

Hal hits the berserker and finishes him off. He also does 4 damage to Red.

Initiative:	Status
Mage:	no damage
Hal:	47(+5temp)/53, RS 
Dire rat:	dead
->Sena:	43/48
Lindus:	34/46
Berserker:	dead
White Thug:	dead
Red Thug:	down 33, marked, bloodied
Orange Thug:	no damage


----------



## garyh (Nov 27, 2008)

*After finishing off the berserker, Hal takes a careful step to engage both the remaining thugs (Shift to J12)*

Sena moves towards the previously untouched thug, and touches him plenty with her greataxe.  The lifedrinker slices into his chest and a flare of necrotic energy pushes the thug closer to death as a surge of holy energy shows Hal where to strike next.

*Move action* - Move to J14.

*Standard action* - Righteous Brand against Orange.

Righteous Brand (Orange) (1d20 8=28, 1d12 6=14) / Critical (1d6=5) / High Crit (1d12=10)

CRITICAL HIT! for 28 damage and 5 necrotic damage *(33 total damage)*.  On a hit, Hal gets +3 to melee attacks against Orange until the end of Sena's next turn. (First crit roll was for the magic weapon, second was because I realized greataxes are high crit and do maxW + W)

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:43/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:9/10
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1


----------



## garyh (Nov 27, 2008)

Lindus carefully steps back, takes aim at the thug he missed last time, and fires twin arrows.

*Move action *- Shift to M14.

*Standard action *- Twin Strike against Red.

Twin Strike (HQ) against Red (1d20 9=17, 1d10 2=5, 1d20 9=11, 1d10 2=5)

The first attack hits AC 17 for 5 damage, and the second attack hits AC 11 for 5 damage. Hunter's Quarry adds another 5 damage if either attack hit *(probably a hit and a miss for 10 total damage)*. (This attack was originally aimed at Orange, but upon fixing Sena's crit damage, I decided to fire instead at Red, who had Hunter's Quarry still on him, but missing from reconstructing the fight).

*Minor action *- Hunter's Quarry on Mage.

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:34/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:8/8
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Darkleaf Armor +1
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Lightning Longbow +1
Splintering Shot


----------



## esparkhu (Nov 30, 2008)

*schoolhouse 5.1*

Sena's masterful blow to Orange does a whopping 33 damage, leaving the foe bleeding heavily.

Lindus's first arrow hits Red, doing 11 damage and eliminated the thug.

Before Orange can act, he takes 3 damage from Hal's Rain of Steel. He then knocks Hal's elbow with his club doing 3 damage to the fighter.

The mage shifts to L16, moves to M14 and lets loose another blast of thunder at Lindus.  The elf is not strong enough to resist. The sound waves do 7 damage and the ranger is pushed to 

_OOC: Does Sena get temp HP from Orange dying and her lifedrinker weapon?_

Initiative:	Status
Mage:	no damage
->Hal:	47(+2temp)/53, RS, +3 to Orange
Dire rat:	dead
Sena:	43/48
Lindus:	34/46
Berserker:	dead
White Thug:	dead
Red Thug:	dead
Orange Thug:	down 36,bloodied, HQ


----------



## garyh (Dec 1, 2008)

Hal finishes off the last thug, then advances towards the mage.

*Standard action* - Reaping Strike against Orange.

Reaping Strike against Orange (1d20 11=23, 1d10 6=10)

Hits AC 23 against Orange for 10 damage, and if that misses, still does 2 damage.  If that kills Orange, Hal gains 5 temp HP from his sword's property.

*Move action* - Move to L13.

The mage will take 1d10+2 damage at the start of her turn due to Rain of Steel.

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:47+5/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:10/11
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## garyh (Dec 1, 2008)

Sena also advances on the mage and swing mightily with her axe, striking well and showing Hal just how to do it.

*Move action* - Move to K14.

*Standard action* - Righteous Brand against Mage.

Righteous Brand against Mage (1d20 8=20, 1d12 6=15)

Hist AC 20 for 15 damage.  On a hit, Hal gets +3 to melee attacks against Orange until the end of Sena's next turn.

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:43/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:9/10
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1


----------



## garyh (Dec 1, 2008)

Lindus turns his attention to the mage as well, but both arrows fly wide.

*Minor action *- Hunter's Quarry on Mage.

*Standard action *- Twin Strike against Mage.

Twin Strike against Mage (HQ) (1d20 9=13, 1d10 2=10, 1d20 9=10, 1d10 2=7, 1d8=3)

The first attack hits AC 13 for 10 damage, and the second attack hits AC 10 for 7 damage. Hunter's Quarry adds another 3 damage if either attack hit (hah!).

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:34/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:8/8
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Darkleaf Armor +1
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Lightning Longbow +1
Splintering Shot


----------



## esparkhu (Dec 2, 2008)

*Schoolhouse 5.2*

Hal eliminates Orange and then moves next to the mage.

Sena's axe tear's through the mage's thin armor doing 15 damage and aiding Hal when he next attacks the mage.

Both of Lindus's arrows hit the schoolhouse wall instead of his target.

Cornered and desperate, the mage takes out her dagger and stabs Sena for 1 damage.

Initiative:	Status
Mage:	down 15, HQ
->Hal:	47(+5temp)/53, RS, +3 to Mage
Sena:	42/48
Lindus:	34/46
Berserker:	dead
Thugs:	dead


----------



## garyh (Dec 2, 2008)

Hal takes a powerful swing at the mage, landing a solid blow to her leg and slowing her down.

*Standard action* - Steel Serpent Strike against Mage.

Steel Serpent Strike Mage (Righteous Brand) (1d20+11+3=30, 2d10+6=19) 

Hits AC 30 for 19 damage, and the mage is slowed and cannot shift until the end of Hal's next turn.  Hal marks the mage.

*The mage will take 1d10+2 damage at the start of her turn due to Rain of Steel (You don't seem to have done this for her last turn).*

*Move action* - Shift to M13.

_The group will attack to subdue the mage instead of killing her._

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:47+5/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:10/11
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## garyh (Dec 2, 2008)

Sena moves to flank the mage, and again invokes Erathis' favor in the form of an axe blade.

*Move action* - Shift to K15.

*Standard action* - Righteous Brand against Mage.

Righteous Brand (With CA from Flanking) (1d20+8+2=16, 1d12+6=17) 

Hist AC 16 for 17 damage.  On a hit, Hal gets +3 to melee attacks against Orange until the end of Sena's next turn.

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:42/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:9/10
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1


----------



## garyh (Dec 2, 2008)

Lindus fires again at the mage, this time to better results.

*Move action *- Move to J12.

*Standard action *- Twin Strike against Mage.

Twin Strike against Mage (HQ) (1d20+9=12, 1d10+2=9, 1d20+9=19, 1d10+2=8, 1d8=3) 

The first attack hits AC 12 for 9 damage, and the second attack hits AC 19 for 8 damage. Hunter's Quarry adds another 3 damage if either attack hit.

Elven Accuracy to re-roll first attack:

Elven Accurancy (1d20+9=16)

Now hits AC 16 instaed of 12 for that 9 damage.

_Heh.  If AC 16 hits, she just took 56 damage in a round (plus the skipped 1d10+2 from Rain of Steel, and another 1d10+2 from RoS before she can act again).  She's toast._

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:34/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:8/8
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Darkleaf Armor +1
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Lightning Longbow +1
Splintering Shot


----------



## esparkhu (Dec 6, 2008)

At the end of her turn, the mage took 4 damage from Rain of Steel.

Hal does 19 damage to the remaining foe, slowing her down. He then shifts to M13.

Sena shifts to K15, but her axe fails to land on her target.

Lindus moves to J12. Only one of the elf's arrows hits, but the resulting 11 damage is enough to vanquish the mage. 

She is subdued and you are able to question, torture, or otherwise have your way with her.

The group gains 825 experience.


----------



## garyh (Dec 6, 2008)

Hal points at the mage with his still-bloody sword.  *"Okay, lady, you're about to tell us everything we want to know.

"Who are you working for?  What did they tell you?  What were their plans?  NOW."*

Intimidate (1d20 7=14)


----------



## esparkhu (Dec 6, 2008)

The helpless mage scowls in contempt as she answers. "We follow in the service of Vecna. Vecna's high priest has commanded us to stop a group coming along this path  comprised of a human man, a dwarf woman and an elf man, presumably you.  This group must not reach Relkingham or hinder our lord in any way."


----------



## garyh (Dec 6, 2008)

*"Boy, your lord's going to be upset when he finds out how badly you failed,"* Hal says.  *"In the meantime, we'll tie you up and hide you here, and tell the authorities in Relkingham to come pick you up.  Can't have you slowing us down while we hinder your lord.  I do hope his agents don't find you before the Relkingham guards can."*

And with that, the group restrains the mage, checks their foes and the room for anything worthwhile, and heads on to Relkingham.


----------



## esparkhu (Dec 6, 2008)

*Back in Relkingham*

A couple hours later you arrive in Relkinham. As you approach the city, you sense that something is amiss. When you move closer, you see a large crowd gathered in the town square opposite the temple.

Sharona, a maiden Hal knows for her beauty and love of gossip, comes up to him and says “Hal, Have you heard? The high priest has come to Relkingham on official business. Isn’t it exciting?” Giggling she continues, “Apparently, he kicked all the priests out of the temple of Erathis and has locked himself in with his supporters from Wyllea. I think he’s praying for a miracle from Erathis to end the drought. Oh, how did the petition to Founder Neelani go?"


----------



## garyh (Dec 6, 2008)

*"Not well, Sharona,"* Hal replies.  *"But it sounds like we'd better get over to the temple fast.  Thanks, Sharon.  Let's go!"*  And with that the trio races to the temple.


----------



## esparkhu (Dec 6, 2008)

As you draw near the temple you hear two of the priests arguing. One says “*Avonathemon has crossed a line. The sacrifice tariff must not go through. It is not what’s best for our flock*.”

The older man looks thoughtful “*It is not our place to question the high priest, Father Bartock. He speaks for out lord and his word is the law.*” Father Bartock opens his mouth to say something, then sees you. *“Hey you there! You're the group that went to Wyllea. You’ve returned! What did Founder Neelani say? Did she listen to our petition?*"


----------



## garyh (Dec 6, 2008)

*"The founder claimed she was withdrawing the tariff, despite not particularly caring for our entreaties,"* Sena replies.  *"But tell me what's going on here.  Father Bartok, what has Avonathemon been doing since he got here?"*


----------



## esparkhu (Dec 6, 2008)

The first priest responds "* Avonathemon had the tariff. He said he was following the Founder's orders and was going to invoke the tariff upon the holy altar of Erathis. He took his own servants with him and kicked all of us local priests out**.*"

The priest is cut short by a massive explosion. Glass explodes from the roof of the temple as a column of darkness descends from the sky into the temple. All the townsfolk start rushing around in a panic, screaming. The older priest turns to you "*Do something! The high priest is under attack**!*”

Sena, being a disciple of Erathis, is familiar with the layout of the temple and knows the only entrance is on the side of the building.  She can sketch out a decent map of the temple from memory.





1-	Main temple
2-	Communal bedchamber
3-	Storeroom
4-	Office
5-	Storeroom
6-	Bedchamber
7-	Meeting room


----------



## garyh (Dec 6, 2008)

_OOC:  Before arriving in Relkingham, Hal and Sena each use a healing surge, and Sena uses Healing Word on Lindus to have him use a surge.  All three are at full HP._

*"Something tells me that's not what happened,"* Sena says, *"but we certainly will investigate."*

The group rushes over to the only entrance, Hal in the lead, then Sena, and finally Lindus, as Hal throws the door open.


----------



## esparkhu (Dec 7, 2008)

You enter the antechamber/communal bedchamber. Six beds are neatly made in the room and everburning torches light each corner as well as the middle. Chests sit next to each bed. The door leading to the next room is closed, but it does not appear to be locked. Sounds of chanting are coming from the next room.


----------



## garyh (Dec 7, 2008)

The party advances to the next door.  Hal kicks it open and he and Sena move in side-by-side, with Lindus right behind them, all three with their weapons ready.

*"What in Erathis' name is going on here?!"* Sena demands loudly.


----------



## esparkhu (Dec 7, 2008)

*Temple of Erathis*

The temple is a scene out of a nightmare. Previously, murals of peace and civilization decorated the walls. These are splattered with blood and gore. The numerous magic torches do little to lighten the room because of the column of darkness streaming from the hole in the ceiling down to the altar.  The altar is pure black, with pulsing purple veins that beat in time with column. Human body parts, especially hands and eyes, spill out from atop the altar. Some are being consumed in flames.

Avonathemon is kneeling in supplication. He wears a black body-length robe with puling purple veins similar to those of the altar. You can just see chain armor underneath the robes. Hanging from his neck are both the armor symbol of Erathis and the severed hand and eye symbol of Vecna.  He of course has both hands and eyes intact and is engrossed in prayer. A wide arc of floating severed hands and eyes surround him, seeming to protect him and to menace any who come near him. Sitting on the altar, pristine above the severed flesh is the edict.







 Avonathemon and altar

As you enter, his eyes flash with insane anger “Keep them away from the edict!”  He then continues to chant rapidly as the guards and undead servitors charge at you.  Two human guards (similar to the ones you fought in the palace), one wight and eight zombies come at you.

Sena can tell the temple is still hallowed ground (+2 bonus forTurn undead). 

Initiative:	Status
->Hal:	53/53
Lindus:	46/46
Red Guard:	no damage
Mustard Guard:	no damage
Avonathemon:	no damage
Wight:	no damage
Sena:	48/48
Purple Zombie:	no damage
Aqua Zombie:	no damage
Blue Zombie:	no damage
Pink Zombie:	no damage
Orange Zombie:	no damage
Yellow Zombie:	no damage
Lime Zombie:	no damage
Red Zombie:	no damage


----------



## garyh (Dec 7, 2008)

Hal move towards the guard with the halberd and takes a good swing, hitting the nearby zombie with his blade on the backswing and slicing the undead in half.

*Move action* - Move to D4.

*Standard action* - Cleave against Mustard Guard.

Cleave (1d20 11=22, 1d10 6=11)

Hits AC 22 against Mustard Guard for 11 damage, and if that hits, does 4 damage to Red Zombie.  Marks Mustard Guard and (if hit) Red Zombie.  If that kills anything, Hal gains 5 temp HP from his sword's property.

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:53 + 5 temp HP/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:9/11
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## garyh (Dec 7, 2008)

Lindus moves forward, takes aim at the guard Hal is engaging, and lets fly two arrows.  Both hit, and the second one slides between the guards armor to do serious harm, lightning flaring as the arrow pierces his chest.

*Move action *- Move to E4.

*Minor action *- Hunter's Quarry on Mustard Guard.

*Standard action *- Twin Strike against Mustard Guard.

Twin Strike (HQ) (1d20 9=27, 1d10 2=8, 1d20 9=29, 1d10 2=12, 1d8=8) / Lightning Crit (1d6=1)

The first attack hits AC 27 for 8 damage, and the second attack CRITS! for 12 damage. Hunter's Quarry adds another 8 damage (maxed on the crit, but max on the roll anyway) if either attack hit, and the critical with the magic weapon adds 1 lightning damage *(two hits for 29 total damage)*.

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:46/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:7/8
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Darkleaf Armor +1
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Splintering Shot
Lightning Longbow +1 (Daily)


----------



## esparkhu (Dec 9, 2008)

Hal's cleave does 11 damage to the closest guard and takes care of the zombie.

Lindus's excellent shooting does an impressive 29 damage to Mustard, leaving the guard hurting badly.

Red shoots his crossbow at Lindus, but misses.

Mustard swings his halberd at Hal, but misses.

Avonathemon decides to first target what he sees as the strongest threat in the room, the cleric of Erathis. He closes his eyes in concentration and suddenly raises his hands into the air, as if lifting up an object.  Transported by some evil force, Sena rises up, moves, and is magically held aloft in the column of darkness that is streaming down over the altar.  She writhes in pain in the black evil force, then falls down next to the altar. She takes 16 damage from the column of darkness and an additional 1 damage from the fall. Also she becomes stunned until the end of Avonathemon's turn and is weakened (save ends).

Next, Avonathemon turns his attention to Hal. With another mutter of dark magic, the high priest sends his corrupt touch into Hal.  Hal's will is not strong enough to resist and become dominated.

The wight makes a gesture with its skeletal fingers and the zombie that Hal had killed rises anew.  Then the wight sends a bolt of dark engery at the elf; Lindus takes a shock of 10 necrotic damage.

Initiative:	Status
Hal:	53/53, dominated
Lindus:	36/46
Red Guard:	no damage
Mustard Guard:	down 40, marked, bloodied, HQ
Avonathemon:	no damage
Wight:	no damage
->Sena:	31/48, stunned, weakened
Purple Zombie:	no damage
Aqua Zombie:	no damage
Blue Zombie:	no damage
Pink Zombie:	no damage
Orange Zombie:	no damage
Yellow Zombie:	no damage
Lime Zombie:	no damage
Red Zombie:	no damage


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2008)

Sena, stunned, does nothing.  The weakness does fade from her frozen limbs, however.

Save vs weakness (1d20=16)

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:31/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:8/10
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1 (Daily)


----------



## esparkhu (Dec 14, 2008)

*Temple*

Sena lies stunned, but at least the weakness subsides.

The zombies converge on Lindus and Hal.  Two Zombies successfully charge the elf doing a total of 10 damage. All the other zombies miss.

Hal, dominated uses a reaping strike against his companion. He does 8 damage to Lindus.  Luckily, he sucessfully fights off the dominating power of the high priest and is back in control of his faculties at the end of his turn.

Initiative:	Status
Hal:	53/53
->Lindus:	26/46
Red Guard:	no damage
Mustard Guard:	down 40, marked, bloodied, HQ
Avonathemon:	no damage
Wight:	no damage
Sena:	31/48, stunned
Purple Zombie:	no damage
Aqua Zombie:	no damage
Blue Zombie:	no damage
Pink Zombie:	no damage
Orange Zombie:	no damage
Yellow Zombie:	no damage
Lime Zombie:	no damage
Red Zombie:	no damage


----------



## garyh (Dec 14, 2008)

Lindus manages to slink away from the zombies and next to the wounded guard.  The guard gets a swing at Lindus with his halberd as the elf fires his bow, but it's the last thing the guard ever does, as Lindus then buries an arrow past the nose guard of the guard's helm and into his left eye.  Lindus then focuses on the high priest.

*Standard action *- Evasive Strike.  Shift to B6 as part of the power.  Evasive Strike against Mustard Guard.  Lindus is adjacent to the guard, so he takes an OA before his own attack lands.  +1 from Prime Shot.

1d20 9 1=26, 2d10 6=24, 1d8=8

Hits AC 26 for 24 damage, and Hunter's Quarry adds another 8 damage if the attack hit *(32 total damage)*.

*Move action *- Move to B7.

*Minor action *- Hunter's Quarry on Avonathemon.

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:26/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:7/8
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Splintering Shot
Darkleaf Armor +1 (Encounter)
Lightning Longbow +1 (Daily)


----------



## esparkhu (Dec 18, 2008)

*Temple finale*

Mustard takes his opportunity and does 5 damage to Lindus. Then Lindus shoots his arrow doing a whopping 32 damage and slaughtering Mustard.

The Red guard moves to H7. He fires his crossbow at Lindus, but misses.

Avonathemon takes a deep breath and with a muttered prayer to Vecna, renews his power to dominate a foe. He once again cast his corrupting power on Hal whose will is not strong enough to resist. Hal is dominated, save ends.

The wight turns his attention to Sena. He sends a bolt of necrotic magic at the dwarf. Her reflexes are not quick enough to avoid it and she takes 8 damage and is now immobilized, save ends.

Initiative:	Status
Hal:	53/53
Lindus:	22/46
Red Guard:	no damage
Mustard Guard:	dead
Avonathemon:	no damage, HQ
Wight:	no damage
->Sena:	23/48, stunned, immobilized
Purple Zombie:	no damage
Aqua Zombie:	no damage
Blue Zombie:	no damage
Pink Zombie:	no damage
Orange Zombie:	no damage
Yellow Zombie:	no damage
Lime Zombie:	no damage
Red Zombie:	no damage


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2008)

*OOC:  You forgot to move Lindus to B7 on the latest map.  Also, Sena was only stunned until the end of Avonathemon's just-ended turn.*

Though frozen in place, Sena is able to unleash a flurry of activity.  As the Avonathemon exerts his will on Hal, Sena lends him strength to resist.

Next, she slams her axe into the traitor priest, hoping to censure him against further violence.

She then strikes again, trying to spark some of Erathis' holy energy to help heal Lindus, but misses.

That failed, she whispers a prayer to the Mother of Civilization, who strengthens the woodland elf, who at this point is actually in much higher standing with Erathis than Avonathemon.

Finally, Sena steels herself for the fight ahead and shakes of the wight's dark blast.

*Immediate reaction* - Use Symbol of Hope to grant Hal a +5 to save against the domination (PHB p. 237).

*Standard action* - Rune of Peace against Avonathemon.

Rune of Peace (1d20+8=20, 1d10+6=12) 

Hits Will 20 for 12 damage.  On a hit, Avonathemon cannot attack anyone, save ends.  One a miss, he can't attack Sena until the end of Sena's next turn.

Action Point!

*Standard action* - Healing Strike against Avonathemon.

Healing Strike (1d20+8=9, 2d12+6=18)

Hits AC 9 for 18 damage.  On a hit, Avonathemon  is marked and an ally within 5 squares can use a surge, but that missed.

*Minor action* - Healing Word on Lindus for Surge + 3 + 1d6.  Healing Word for Lindus (1d6=1)

Lindus uses a surge and is healed for 15 HP and is at 37/46.

*Minor action *- Second Wind.

Sena uses a surge and is healed for 12 HP and is at 35/48, plus has +2 to all defenses until the end of her next turn.

*Save* - Save vs Immobilized (1d20=15) 

_OOC:  This turn took a LONG time to do.    2 standards, 2 minors, a reaction, and a save._

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20+2, Fort:17+2, Reflex:14+2, Will:19+2 -- Speed:5
HP:35/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:7/10
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1 (Daily)


----------



## esparkhu (Dec 25, 2008)

*Temple Finale*

Avonathemon's will is very strong and Sena's attempt to censure him fails. Also, her healing strike falls short.  She heals herself and Lindus. Finally she is no longer immobilized.

The four zombies closest to Hal slam into him, one after the other. None of them get past his heavy shield. The other zombies cannot reach him and wait.

Initiative:	Status
->Hal:	53/53, dominated
Lindus:	37/46
Red Guard:	no damage
Mustard Guard:	dead
Avonathemon:	no damage, HQ
Wight:	no damage
Sena:	35/48, +2 def
Purple Zombie:	no damage
Aqua Zombie:	no damage
Blue Zombie:	no damage
Pink Zombie:	no damage
Orange Zombie:	no damage
Yellow Zombie:	no damage
Lime Zombie:	no damage
Red Zombie:	no damage


----------



## esparkhu (Dec 25, 2008)

Hal moves to C6


----------



## garyh (Dec 25, 2008)

Hal is unable to shake off the domination.

Save (Symbol of Hope) (1d20 5=7)

_OOC:  My reading is that he continues to get the +5 from the Symbol of Hope until he saves._

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:53 + 5 temp HP/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:9/11
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## garyh (Dec 25, 2008)

Lindus fires two arrows at the duplicitous cleric, driving him back away from Sena.  Lindus then fires another arrow that strikes Avonathemon's temple, doing serious injury, and causing blood to flow freely into his eye, which will throw off the evil priest's aim as he continues to fight.  Finally, Lindus steps away from his dominated comrade.

*Standard action *- Thundertusk Boar Strike against Avonathemon.

Thundertusk Boar Strike (1d20 9=18, 1d10 6=8, 1d20 9=22, 1d10 6=15, 1d8=4)

First attack hits AC 18 for 8 damage, and second attack hits AC 22 for 15 damage, and Hunter's Quarry adds another 4 damage if either attack hit.  My guess is the first missed and the second hit, and if so that's *19 total damage and Avon is pushed to C10*.  If both hit, then he takes 23 damage and is pushed to C13.

*ACTION POINT!*

*Standard action *- Splintering Shot against Avonathemon.

Splintering Shot (1d20+9=22, 3d10+6=19)

Attack hits AC 22 for 19 damage, and on a hit, *Avon takes a -2 to attacks until the end of the encounter*.  On a miss, half damage (9 damage), and -1 penalty to attacks until the end of the encounter.

If that missed, Lindus will use his Elven Accuracy power to re-roll to hit.

Elven Accuracy (1d20 9=28)

Elven Accuracy should do the trick if needed, and if the 22 missed, then the Thundertusk Boar Strike would have completely missed, and the 4 HQ damage from there can be applied to Splintering Shot.  I will not mark Elven Accuracy as having been used until you say if 22 AC hit.

*Move action * - Move to B8.

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:37/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:6/8
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Splintering Shot
Darkleaf Armor +1 (Encounter)
Lightning Longbow +1 (Daily)


----------



## esparkhu (Jan 2, 2009)

*Temple Finale*

Hal remains dominated.

All of Lindus's arrows hit. The first two do 23 damage and push the high priest back. The third arrow does 19 damage and reduces Avonathemon's changes to hit.

The guard's crossbow bolt whizzes past Sena and harmlessly clatters to the floor.

Avonathemon hurls a bolt of necrotic magic at Lindus. Even with the blood trickling down his face, the high priest's spell hits its mark and the elf is not strong enough to resist. Lindus takes 7 damage. 

The wight sends a jolt of energy towards Sena and she easily dodges it.

_OOC: 22 vs AC hits. Lindus can save his elven accuracy for another time._

Initiative:	Status
Hal:	53/53, dominated
Lindus:	30/46
Red Guard:	no damage
Avonathemon:	down 42, HQ, -2 to hit
Wight:	no damage
->Sena:	35/48, +2 def
Purple Zombie:	no damage
Aqua Zombie:	no damage
Blue Zombie:	no damage
Pink Zombie:	no damage
Orange Zombie:	no damage
Yellow Zombie:	no damage
Lime Zombie:	no damage
Red Zombie:	no damage


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2009)

*OOC:  Hal should actually be in C6.*

Sena hurls a bolt of radiant light at the foul traitor, then attempts to disrupt the profane display he had been chanting over.

*Standard action* - Sacred Flame against Avonathemon.

Sacred Flame (1d20+6=15, 1d6+4=5) 

Hits Reflex 15 for 5 radiant damage.  On a hit, Hal can make a save.  If that hit, here's his save (with the Symbol of Hope bonus):

Save versus Domination (1d20+5=19) 

Hal saves if the Sacred Flame hits.  If it doesn't hit, can I save that for the next save on his turn? 

*Move action* - Can Sena tear up / knock over / disrupt / etc. the edict or strange things Avonethemon was chanting over?  If so, she does so.

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:35/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:7/10
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1 (Daily)


----------



## esparkhu (Jan 8, 2009)

Avonathemon is quick enough to dodge Sena's Sacred Flame. Sena takes a look at the column of darkness surrounding the altar and decides it best not to enter it.

The zombies shift around, but only three can reach Hal. They swing their decrepit arms at him and one hits for 5 damage.

Initiative:	Status
->Hal:	48/53, dominated
Lindus:	30/46
Red Guard:	no damage
Avonathemon:	down 42, HQ, -2 to hit
Wight:	no damage
Sena:	35/48, +2 def
Purple Zombie:	no damage
Aqua Zombie:	no damage
Blue Zombie:	no damage
Pink Zombie:	no damage
Orange Zombie:	no damage
Yellow Zombie:	no damage
Lime Zombie:	no damage
Red Zombie:	no damage


----------



## garyh (Jan 8, 2009)

_OOC:  Kinda confused.  It looks like you posted an old map, as Hal isn't at C6, and Lindus had used Thundertusk Boar Strike to push Avonethemon away, then moved to B8._


----------



## esparkhu (Jan 9, 2009)

Hal, controlled by Avonathemon, moves to C7. Then,  Hal is able to free himself from the domination. 1d20=14

Initiative:	Status
Hal:	48/53
->Lindus:	30/46, bloodied
Red Guard:	no damage
Mustard Guard:	dead
Avonathemon:	down 42, HQ, -2 to hit
Wight:	no damage
Sena:	35/48, +2 def
Purple Zombie:	no damage
Aqua Zombie:	no damage
Blue Zombie:	no damage
Pink Zombie:	no damage
Orange Zombie:	no damage
Yellow Zombie:	no damage
Lime Zombie:	no damage
Red Zombie:	no damage


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2009)

_OOC:  Not sure how Hal attacked Lindus.  Lindus was in B8 and Hal in C6, and Hal only had one action while dominated.  He'd have to move, then attack, which is two actions.  And he couldn't charge, as you have to move at least two squares away to charge._

Lindus fires an arrow at Avonathemon, but only manages to clip the evil priest in the leg.

*Standard action *- Hunter's Bear Trap against Avonathemon.

Hunter's Bear Trap (HQ) (1d20 9=17, 2d10 6 1d8=15)

Hits AC 17 for 15 damage including Hunter's Quarry and on a hit, Avonathemon is slowed and takes ongoing 5 damage (save ends).  On a miss, half damage, no ongoing damage, and the target is slowed until the end of Lindus' next turn.

If that missed, and I think it does, Lindus will use his Elven Accuracy power to re-roll to hit.

Elven Accuracy (1d20 9=14)

Elven Accuracy only hits a 14, no help there.  Looks like 7 damage, no ongoing damage, and slowed until the end of Lindus' next turn.

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:20?/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:6/8
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Splintering Shot
Darkleaf Armor +1 (Encounter)
Lightning Longbow +1 (Daily)


----------



## esparkhu (Jan 10, 2009)

Lindus's arrow grazes Avonathemon doing 7 damage.

Red fires his crossbow at Sena. The bolt pierces her armor doing 3 damage.

Avonathemon moves away from the approaching heros and then send a burst of necrotic engergy towards Sena. If not for the blood trickling into his eye, Sena would have taken 7 damage, but the high priest misses.

The Wight hurls a bolt of deathly magic at Lindus, and the elf is quick enough to dodge the damage.

Initiative:	Status
Hal:	48/53
Lindus:	30/46
Red Guard:	no damage
Avonathemon:	down 49, HQ, -2 to hit
Wight:	no damage
->Sena:	35/48
Purple Zombie:	no damage
Aqua Zombie:	no damage
Blue Zombie:	no damage
Pink Zombie:	no damage
Orange Zombie:	no damage
Yellow Zombie:	no damage
Lime Zombie:	no damage
Red Zombie:	no damage


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2009)

Sena moves towards the horde of zombies, then unleashes a flash of light that heartens her and her allies and causes the zombies to hesitate.

*"Erathis protect us!"*

*Move action* - Move to D6.

*Standard action* - Beacon of Hope.

Effect:  Sena and all allies in the Burst 3 gain 5 HP, and Sena's healing powers restore an additional 5 HP the rest of the encounter.  And the attack on all enemies in Burst 3...

Beacon of Hope (1d20+6=11, 1d20+6=25, 1d20+6=26, 1d20+6=12, 1d20+6=13, 1d20+6=9, 1d20+6=24, 1d20+6=11) 

Purple Zombie: Hits Will 11.
Aqua Zombie: Hits Will 25.
Blue Zombie: Hits Will 26.
Pink Zombie: Hits Will 12.
Orange Zombie: Hits Will 13.
Yellow Zombie: Hits Will 9.
Lime Zombie: Hits Will 24.
Red Zombie: Hits Will 11.

All those hit are Weakened (attacks do half damage, round down) until the end of their next turn.

_OOC:  Looks like you didn't take the 3 damage from the guard off of Sena in the status list.  After the -3 and +5 she should be at 37._

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:37/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:7/10
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1 (Daily)


----------



## esparkhu (Jan 16, 2009)

Sena's beacon of divine power radiates out. She, Lindus and Hal are healed 5 HP.  All the zombies but Yellow are weakened.  Red, Pink, and Purple try to hit Hal, but miss. Orange swings at Sena and misses too.

Initiative:	Status
->Hal:	53/53
Lindus:	35/46
Red Guard:	no damage
Mustard Guard:	dead
Avonathemon:	down 49, HQ, -2 to hit
Wight:	no damage
Sena:	37/48
Purple Zombie:	no damage, weak
Aqua Zombie:	no damage, weak
Blue Zombie:	no damage, weak
Pink Zombie:	no damage, weak
Orange Zombie:	no damage, weak
Yellow Zombie:	no damage
Lime Zombie:	no damage, weak
Red Zombie:	no damage, weak


----------



## garyh (Jan 16, 2009)

_OOC:  You didn't move Sena up to D6.  I had her moving there so that next turn, as many zombies as possible would be lined up for a Turn Undead attempt.  In the interest of keeping the fight moving, I'll have Hal and Lindus go anyway, with Sena placed as she is on the map._

Hal, final in control of his own actions, takes out his frustration against the three zombies before him, slicing through all of them in a single blow.

*Standard action *- Sweeping Blow against Red, Pink, and Purple Zombies.

Sweeping Blow vs Red, Pink, Purple (1d20+11+2=26, 1d10+6=9, 1d20+11+2=20, 1d10+6=9, 1d20+11+2=17, 1d10+6=10) 

Hits AC 26 for 9 damage against Red, hits AC 20 for 9 damage against Pink, and hits AC 17 for 10 damage against Purple.  Any that survive are marked by Hal.  If any die, Hal gains +5 temp HP from his Lifedrinker sword.  I'm assuming all are killed for Lindus' action.

*Move action *- Shift to D7.

_OOC:  I totally forgot Hal has the Human Perseverance feat, which grants him +1 to all saves.  Luckily, I don't think that mattered here._

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:53 + 5 Temp HP/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:9/11
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## garyh (Jan 16, 2009)

Lindus fires an arrow at the farther cluster of zombies, which hits the middle one and then arcs lightning out to the two flanking it, felling all three of the undead.

The elf then turns his attention to the evil priest, but his arrow goes wide.

*Standard action *- Twin Strike against Aqua Zombie and Avonathemon.

Twin Strike against Aqua (1d20+9=25, 1d10+2=6, 1d10+2=5) 

Hits AC 25 for 6 damage against Aqua Zombie, and Lindus uses the Daily Power of his Lightning Bow (PHB 235) to do 1d6 lightning damage to all enemies within two squares of Aqua.  Not actually rolling that, as it auto-kills Blue and Yellow.

Rolled the regular damage agaisnt Avonathemon in that first roll but forgot the attack.  Here's the attack roll, plus HQ, to add with the 5 damage rolled above.

Twin Strike attack roll and HQ damage on Avonethemon. (1d20+9=11, 1d8=4) 

Hits AC 11 for 5 damage plus 4 from HQ (9 total) against Avonathemon.

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:35/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:6/8
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Splintering Shot
Darkleaf Armor +1 (Encounter)
Lightning Longbow +1 (Daily)


----------



## esparkhu (Jan 24, 2009)

Hal slashes through the three zombies and all revert to their previous, and quite dead, state.

Lindus manages to down Aqua, Blue and Yellow, but is unable to harm the high priest with his shot.

Red moves closer to Hal. The guard attempts to strike him with his halberd, but misses.

Avonathemon raises his hands and with a few magic words, shoots a necrotic bolt at Lindus. The elf takes 11 damage and becomes immobilized (save ends). The high priest move a few squares over.

The wight moves closer to Avonathemon and then sends its own necrotic bolt at Sena.  Luckily for the cleric, she is quick enough to avoid the blast.

Initiative:	Status
Hal:	53(+5 temp)/53
Lindus:	24/46, immobilized
Red Guard:	no damage
Mustard Guard:	dead
Avonathemon:	down 49, HQ, -2 to hit
Wight:	no damage
->Sena:	37/48
Orange Zombie:	no damage, weak
Lime Zombie:	no damage, weak


----------



## garyh (Jan 26, 2009)

Sena carefully steps back from the zombie, then attempts to compel the human guard to move away.  Even this thug has enough willpower to resist, unfortunately.  Finally, Sena whispers a prayer to Erathis to heal Lindus' wounds.

*Move action* - Shift to D9.

*Standard action* - Command against Red Guard.

Command vs Red Guard (1d20+6=12) 

Hits Will 12 against Red Guard, and on a hit the target is dazed until the end of Sena's next turn, and Sena will slide him to J6.

*Minor action* - Healing Word on Lindus for Surge (11) + 3 Wis + 5 Beacon of Hope + 1d6 (1) Healing Word on Lindus (1d6=1).  Lindus burns as surge and is healed for 20 HP, leaving him at 44/46.

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:37/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:7/10
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1 (Daily)


----------



## esparkhu (Feb 3, 2009)

The guard is strong enough to resist Sena's spell, but she is able to heal Lindus for 20 HP.

One of the zombies moves around the pews and then charges down the aisle at Sena. The other zombie tries to slam into Hal. Both the fighter and cleric have tough enough armor to withstand the undead bruising. 

Initiative:	Status
->Hal:	53(+5 temp)/53
Lindus:	44/46, immobilized
Red Guard:	no damage
Mustard Guard:	dead
Avonathemon:	down 49, HQ, -2 to hit
Wight:	no damage
Sena:	37/48
Orange Zombie:	no damage
Lime Zombie:	no damage


----------



## garyh (Feb 3, 2009)

Hal moves over between the zombies, then tries to slice through both of them at once.  At the least, he gets the attention of the zombie next to Sena.

*Move action *- Shift to D8.

*Standard action *- Cleave against Lime Zombie.

Cleave Lime (1d20+11=14, 1d10+6=14) 

Hits AC 14 for 14 damage against Lime, and if that hits, hits Orange for 4 damage as well.  Marking Lime.

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:53 + 5 Temp HP/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:9/11
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## garyh (Feb 3, 2009)

Lindus fires two arrows at the evil cleric, but both fly well wide.  At least he's able to shake off the spell holding him in place.

*Standard action *- Twin Strike against Avonathemon.

Twin Strike against Avonathemon (HQ) (1d20+9=17, 1d10+2=3, 1d20+9=13, 1d10+2=12, 1d8=5) 

First attack hits AC 17 for 3 damage against Avonathemon, second attack hits AC 13 for 12 damage against Avonathemon, and should either hit, Hunter's Quarry does 5 damage more.

*Save versus Immobilization:*

Save versus Immobilization (1d20=13) 

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:44/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:5/8
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Splintering Shot
Darkleaf Armor +1 (Encounter)
Lightning Longbow +1 (Daily)


----------



## esparkhu (Feb 8, 2009)

Hal's blade slices through both zombies, wiping the last of them out.

Neither of Lindus's arrows manages to hit anything other than cold stone floor. 

The guard lunges at Hal with his halberd and misses by only inches.

The high priest raises his arms and with some muttered words sends a bolt of necrotic magic at Sena. The cleric is not strong enough to resist, takes 10 damage, and becomes immobilized (save ends).

The wight also sends a wave of necrotic magic at Sena and the cleric takes another 5 damage.

Initiative:	Status
Hal:	53(+5 temp)/53
Lindus:	44/46
Red Guard:	no damage
Avonathemon:	down 49, HQ, -2 to hit
Wight:	no damage
->Sena:	22/48, immobilized
All Zombies:	dead


----------



## garyh (Feb 8, 2009)

Sena shoots a ray of holy light at the wight, but misses.

*"Keep at it, woman, these villains need defeating!"* she tells herself, as she shakes off the necrotic energy holding her in place.

*Standard action* - Sacred Flame against Wight.

Sacred Flame vs Wight (1d20 6=12, 1d6 4=10)

Hits Reflex 12 against Wight for 10 radiant damage (plus any radiant vulnerability), and on a hit Lindus gains 3 temp HP.

*Minor action* - Inspiring Word on Sena for Surge (12) + Beacon of Hope (5) + 1d6 (5) Inspiring Word (1d6=5).  Sena burns a surge and is healed for 22 HP, leaving her at 44/48.

*Save vs Immobilzation* - Save vs Immobilization (1d20=15)

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:44/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:6/10
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1 (Daily)


----------



## esparkhu (Feb 13, 2009)

Sena misses the wight and heals herself for 22 HP.

Initiative:	Status
->Hal:	53(+5 temp)/53
Lindus:	44/46
Red Guard:	no damage
Avonathemon:	down 49, HQ, -2 to hit
Wight:	no damage
Sena:	44/48
All Zombies:	dead


----------



## garyh (Feb 13, 2009)

Hall moves to handle the last of the lackeys, and lands a powerful blow against the halberdier.

*Move action *- Move to E7.

*Standard action *- Reaping Strike against Red Guard.

Reaping Strike vs Red Guard (1d20+11=28, 1d10+6=12) 

Hits AC 28 for 12 damage against Red Guard, and even if that doesn't hit, Hall does 2 damage to Red Guard.  Marking Red Guard.

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:53 + 5 Temp HP/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:9/11
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## garyh (Feb 13, 2009)

Following Hal's lead, Lindus attempts to down the halberdier so the group can focus on the evil cleric and the wight.

*Minor action *- Hunter's Quarry vs Red Guard.

*Standard action *- Twin Strike against Red Guard.

Twin Strike vs Red Guard (HQ) (1d20+9=18, 1d10+2=5, 1d20+9=28, 1d8=1) / TS #2 Damage (1d10+2=5) 

First attack hits AC 18 for 5 damage against Red Guard, second attack hits AC 28 for 5 damage against Red Guard. and should either hit, Hunter's Quarry does 1 damage more.

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:44/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:5/8
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Splintering Shot
Darkleaf Armor +1 (Encounter)
Lightning Longbow +1 (Daily)


----------



## esparkhu (Feb 15, 2009)

*Temple Finale round 7*

Focusing their attention on the nearby guard, Hal does 12 damage and Lindus does 11. The guard is now bleeding heavily from a gash in his side.

The guard takes a step back and then swings his halberd at Hal.  The halberd tears through Hal's armor and smashes into his kneecap for 7 damage.  Hal is now marked by the guard.

The high priest sends another bolt corrupted magic at Sena, but this time she is strong enough to withstand the dark energy.

A surge of dark magic shoots from the wight's hand and Sena is not quick enough to avoid it. She takes 9 necrotic damage and becomes immobilized, save ends.

Initiative:	Status
Hal:	51/53, marked
Lindus:	44/46
Red Guard:	down 23, marked, HQ, bloodied
Avonathemon:	down 49, HQ, -2 to hit
Wight:	no damage
->Sena:	35/48, immobilized
All Zombies:	dead


----------



## garyh (Feb 16, 2009)

_OOC:  A few questions -

1 - Because he was marked, the guard should have provoked an attack from Hal when he left F7.  If he shifted, he'd provoke a Combat Challenge attack.  If he moved, he'd provoke a Combat Superiority attack (both p76 of the PHB).

2 - The guard should not have been able to shift through the benches, as they're difficult terrain.

3.  When Lindus applied Hunter's Quarry to the Guard, that removes if from Avonathemon.

I'm going to assume that the guard will have actually decided not to move, so as not to provoke the attack from Hal.  Actions to come..._


----------



## garyh (Feb 16, 2009)

Sena shoots a ray of holy light at the wight, searing the creature's undead flesh, but is unable to shake the effects of the creature's own attack.

*Standard action* - Sacred Flame against Wight.

Sacred Flame against Wight (1d20 6=24, 1d6 4=10)

Hits Reflex 26 against Wight for 10 radiant damage (plus any radiant vulnerability), and on a hit Lindus gains 3 temp HP (will assume that for Lindus' next stat block).

*Save vs Immobilzation* - Save vs Immobilization (1d20=9)

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:35/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:6/10
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1 (Daily)


----------



## garyh (Feb 16, 2009)

Hal again swings his sword brutally at the guard, again guiding his blade past the halberdier's defending polearm.

*Move action *- Move to F7 (if necessary, per OOC comments).

*Standard action *- Reaping Strike against Red Guard.

Reaping Strike against Red Guard (1d20 11=28, 1d10 6=12)

Hits AC 28 for 12 damage against Red Guard, and even if that doesn't hit, Hall does 2 damage to Red Guard.  Marking Red Guard.  If Red Guard dies from this attack, Hal gains 5 temp HP.

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:51/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:9/11
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## garyh (Feb 16, 2009)

Lindus fires another pair of arrows at the guard, the second hitting the guard somewhere...  squishy.

*Standard action *- Twin Strike against Red Guard.

Twin Strike vs Red Guard with HQ (1d20 9=13, 1d10 2=7, 1d20 9=25, 1d10 2=10, 1d8=5)

First attack hits AC 13 for 7 damage against Red Guard, second attack hits AC 25 for 10 damage against Red Guard. and should either hit, Hunter's Quarry does 5 damage more Most probably the first missed and second hit, so *likely 15 total damage to Red Guard*.

*Minor action *- (If Red Guard is dead) Hunter's Quarry vs Wight.

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:44 + 3 Temp HP/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:5/8
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Splintering Shot
Darkleaf Armor +1 (Encounter)
Lightning Longbow +1 (Daily)


----------



## esparkhu (Feb 21, 2009)

Sena's spell is quick and burns the wight with holy fire for 15 damage.

Hal's blade again cuts 12 damage into Red.

Only Lindus's second arrow hits something squishy, maybe some intestines, and the 15 damage is enough to down the guard.

Avonathemon sends a prayer of renewal to Vecna and feels a surge of corruption course through his body. He sends his recharged dark spell at Hal. The fighter isn't willful enough to resist and once again becomes dominated.

The wight, still focusing on the cleric, hisses furiously and sends another burst of necrotic magic at Sena for 8 damage.

Initiative:	Status
Hal:	51/53, dominated
Lindus:	44(+3 temp)/46
Red Guard:	dead
Avonathemon:	down 49, -2 to hit
Wight:	down 15
->Sena:	27/48, immobilized


----------



## garyh (Feb 21, 2009)

Sena, still immobilized,  shoots a ray of holy light at the wight, but misses this time.  She is, finally, able to shake the effects of the wight's attack, though.

*Standard action* - Sacred Flame against Wight.

Sacred Flame against Wight (1d20 6=12, 1d6 4=5)

Hits Reflex 12 against Wight for 5 radiant damage (plus any radiant vulnerability), and on a hit Hal gains 3 temp HP.

*Save vs Immobilzation* - Save vs Immobilization (1d20=11)

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:27/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:6/10
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1 (Daily)


----------



## garyh (Feb 21, 2009)

Hal, under the spell of the dark cleric, charges his elven ally, easily hitting him with his sword.  Lindus then carefully speeds away from his easily dominated friend.  Hal is unable to regain control of himself.

*Standard action *- Charge to *C7 *vs Lindus (only way he can attack an ally with a single action, so I'm just assuming that's what he does).

Charge Lindus (1d20 11 1=23, 1d10 6=12)

Hits AC 23 for 12 damage against Lindus.

*Immediate Reaction for Lindus* - Lindus then invokes Yield Ground to shift to *E11 *(Yield Ground allows him to shift up to his Wis mod - +3 - and as an elf he can shift through the difficult terrain of the benches).  Lindus also gains a +2 bonus to all defenses until the end of his next turn...  which will be taken immediately after this.  Not so helpful, that.

*Save vs Domination* -
Save vs Domination (Human Perseverance) (1d20 1=6)

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:51/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:9/11
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## garyh (Feb 21, 2009)

_OOC - Lindus begins his turn in E11 thanks to using Yield Ground on Hal's turn._

Lindus, having moved away from Hal after being attack by his friend, takes advantage of being so close to the wight and fires two arrows, which both find their mark and hit the wight squarely in the chest.  Lindus then moves back a ways from the wight, keeping the benches between himself and Hal.

*Minor action *- Hunter's Quarry against Wight.

*Standard action *- Twin Strike against Wight with Hunter's Quarry and Prime Shot.

Twin Strike vs Wight with HQ and Prime Shot (1d20 9 1=28, 1d10 2=8, 1d20 9 1=22, 1d10 2=12, 1d8=5)

First attack hits AC 28 for 8 damage against Wight, second attack hits AC 22 for 12 damage against Wight. and should either hit, Hunter's Quarry does 5 damage more Most probably both hit, so *likely 25 total damage to Wight*.

*Move action *- Move to I8.

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:35/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:5/8
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Splintering Shot
Darkleaf Armor +1 (Encounter)
Lightning Longbow +1 (Daily)


----------



## esparkhu (Mar 1, 2009)

Avonathemon hurls a necrotic spell and does 10 damage to Sena. The dwarf is now bleeding badly.

The wight attempts to further damage the cleric, but the undead's spell goes awry.

Initiative:	Status
Hal:	51/53, dominated
Lindus:	35/46
Avonathemon:	down 49/, -2 to hit
Wight:	down 40, HQ, Bloodied
->Sena:	17/48, bloodied


----------



## garyh (Mar 3, 2009)

Sena places a hand to her chest, and a radiant glow envelopes her as some of her wounds close.  She then advances upon the remaining foes.

*Standard action* - Cure Light Wounds on Sena.  Heals sugre value plus 5 from Beacon of Hope (17 total HP), does not use a surge.

*Move action* - Move to F12.

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:34/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:6/10
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1 (Daily)


----------



## garyh (Mar 3, 2009)

Hal, still under the spell of the dark cleric, moves as close as he can to Sena, as the benches would be too difficult to charge throuh.  Hal is still unable to regain control of himself, unfortunately.

*Move action *- Move to C12 (He could move to D12, but that would be too close to Sena to charge from next round.  He can't charge Sena this round because it would take 6 points of movement to get through the benches).

*Save vs Domination* -
Save versus Domination (Human Perseverance) (1d20+1=2) 

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:51/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:9/11
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## garyh (Mar 3, 2009)

Lindus fires another two arrows at the wight, and the second one hits the undead creature.

*Standard action *- Twin Strike against Wight with Hunter's Quarry.

Twin Strike vs Wight (HQ) (1d20+9=12, 1d10+2=11, 1d20+9=21, 1d10+2=5, 1d8=4) 

First attack hits AC 12 for 11 damage against Wight, second attack hits AC 21 for 5 damage against Wight. and should either hit, Hunter's Quarry does 4 damage more.  Most probably just the second hits, so *likely 9 total damage to Wight*.

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:35/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:5/8
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Splintering Shot
Darkleaf Armor +1 (Encounter)
Lightning Longbow +1 (Daily)


----------



## esparkhu (Mar 21, 2009)

Sena gets further away from Hal and heals herself.

Hal chases Sena, but no more for now.

Lindus gets one arrow into the Wight for 9 damage. 

Avonathemon takes a few steps back and screams "Die you loathsome, meddling, pieces of filth!" However, his colorful language does not help his spell which fizzles out before it reaches Sena.

The Wight moves several paces forward to I13 and lets out a ear-piercing scream.  Both Lindus and Sena are unmoved and unharmed by the loud wail.

Initiative:	Status
Hal:	51/53, dominated
Lindus:	35/46
Avonathemon:	down 49, -2 to hit
Wight:	down 49, HQ, Bloodied
->Sena:	34/48


----------



## garyh (Mar 21, 2009)

Sena moves around the pool of water and attempts to drive the wraith away with the power of Erathis, but the dark work of Avonathemon must have interfered with the sanctity of the place, as her words die on her lips.

*Move action* - Move to J15.

*Standard action* - Channel Divinity - Turn Undead against Wright.

Turn Undead (1d20 6=7, 2d10 4=16)

So much for that.  Natural 1 misses.

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:34/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:6/10
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1 (Daily)


----------



## garyh (Mar 21, 2009)

As Sena again moves away, Avonathemon us unable to have Hal attack her.  Neverthess, Hal must have secret Vecnite leanings, as he is still unable to shake off the evil cleric's will.

*Move action* - Move to H12.

*Save vs Domination* -
Save vs. Domination (1d20 1=9)

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:51/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:9/11
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## garyh (Mar 21, 2009)

Lindus lets loose two arrows, both of which feather the wight.  Then the elf retreats from Hal towards the entrance, hoping his friend will come to his senses soon.

*Standard action *- Twin Strike against Wight with Hunter's Quarry.

Twin Strike (HQ) (1d20 9=25, 1d10 2=12, 1d20 9=24, 1d8=1) / Second Twin Strike Damage (1d10 2=3) (Forgot to code the damage roll on the second TS)

First attack hits AC 25 for 12 damage against Wight, second attack hits AC 24 for 3 damage against Wight. and should either hit, Hunter's Quarry does 1 damage more.  Most probably both hit, so *likely 16 total damage to Wight*.  If the first arrow plus HQ (13 damage) kills the Wight, the second arrow will naturally go to Avonathemon.

*Move action *- Move to E3.

*Minor action *- (Only if Wight was killed) Apply Hunter's Quarry to Avonathemon.

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:35/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:5/8
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Splintering Shot
Darkleaf Armor +1 (Encounter)
Lightning Longbow +1 (Daily)


----------



## esparkhu (Mar 28, 2009)

Hindered by the corruption and utterly evil energy of this once holy place, Sena completely fails to affect the wight with her spell.

Hal moves towards Sena and remains under the high priest's total control.

The first arrow from Lindus strikes true. The wight howls in pain and seems to dissolve into the air. Lindus's second arrow flies at Avonathemon for 3 damage.

The high priest, bereft of his fighters, screams "May your limbs drop from you body. May your skin peel away from your flesh. May your organs rot into lumps of shriveled mud. May your souls burn forever in the fires of hell!" His words have more bite than his spell and Sena has the fortitude to withstand both.

Initiative:	Status
Hal:	51/53, dominated
Lindus:	35/46
Avonathemon:	down 52, -2 to hit
Wight:	dead
->Sena:	34/48


----------



## garyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Sena moves closer to Avonathemon, but again his foul corruption shakes her faith, and her radiant bolt goes wide.

*Move action* - Move to E17.

*Standard action* - Sacred Flame against Avonathemon.

Sacred Flame vs Avonathemon (1d20 6=7, 1d6 4=9)

So much for that.  Natural 1 misses.

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:34/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:6/10
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1 (Daily)


----------



## garyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Hal, still under the sway of the evil cleric, charges Sena and slices her with his sword.  Perhaps shocked by his own actions, Hal finally regains control and throws off Avonathemon's spell.

*Standard action* - Charge to F16 and attack Sena.

Charge Sena (1d20 11 1=23, 1d10 6=9)

Hits Sena for 9 damage.

*Save vs Domination* -Save vs Domination (1d20 1=16)

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:51/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:9/11
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## garyh (Mar 30, 2009)

_OOC:  During his last turn, Lindus moved to E3 and placed Hunter's Quarry on Avonathemon._

Lindus shoots two arrows at the evil cleric, but both seem to have missed their target.

*Standard action *- Twin Strike against Wight with Hunter's Quarry.

Twin Strike (HQ) (1d20 9=13, 1d10 2=8, 1d20 9=18, 1d10 2=4, 1d8=8)

First attack hits AC 13 for 8 damage against Avonathemon, second attack hits AC 18 for 4 damage against Avonathemon, and should either hit, Hunter's Quarry does 8 damage more.  Most probably both miss.

_Heh, great.  The only damage I did this round was to myself.  At least I shook of the domination.  Of course, I bet Avonathemon is going to recharge that attack again and hit Hal again._

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:35/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:5/8
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Splintering Shot
Darkleaf Armor +1 (Encounter)
Lightning Longbow +1 (Daily)


----------



## esparkhu (Apr 6, 2009)

*Temple round 12*

Sena must be getting demoralized since she misses again.

Hal hits Sena for 9 damage and manages release himself from the grip of Avonathemon's will.

Lindus's second arrow hits for a total of 12 damage. The high priest is now bloodied.

Avonathemon moves towards Lindus and throws a bolt of pure death energies at him. The elf takes 9 damage and is rooted to the spot (immobilized, save ends).

Initiative:	Status
Hal:	51/53
Lindus:	26/46, immobilized
Avonathemon:	down 64, -2 to hit, HQ, bloodied
->Sena:	25/48


----------



## garyh (Apr 13, 2009)

Sena charges Avonathemon, but her axe likely just grazes his robes.

*Move action* - Move to B13.

*Standard action* - Charge against Avonathemon, ending in B9.

Charge (1d20 8 1=16, 1d12 6=10)

Hits AC 16 for 10 damage.

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:25/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:6/10
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1 (Daily)


----------



## garyh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hal, finally in control of himself, lets his adrenaline take over, and he knows he cannot be stopped by mere physical harm alone.  However, he seems too eager in his harried attacks, and his blade appears to miss the cleric twice.

*Minor action* - Use Unstoppable to gain 7 temp HP.

Unstoppable (2d6 2=7)

*Move action* - Move to C13.

*Standard action* - Charge against Avonathemon, ending in C9.

Charge (1d20 11 1=14, 1d10 6=16)

Hits AC 14 for 16 damage.  Marking Avonathemon.

*Action Point!*

*Standard action* - Steel Serpent Strike against Avonathemon.

Steel Serpent Strike (1d20 11=15, 2d10 6=17)

Hits AC 15 for 17 damage, and on a hit, the target is slowed and cannot shift until the end of Hal's next turn.

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:51 + 7 temp/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:9/11
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## garyh (Apr 13, 2009)

Lindus shoots another two arrows at Avonathemon, and the first hits.  The elf is unable to shake off the numb feeling in his legs, though.

*Standard action *- Twin Strike against Avonathemon with Hunter's Quarry.

Twin Strike (HQ) (1d20 9=18, 1d10 2=10, 1d20 9=15, 1d10 2=4, 1d8=5)

First attack hits AC 18 for 10 damage against Avonathemon, second attack hits AC 15 for 4 damage against Avonathemon, and should either hit, Hunter's Quarry does 5 damage more.

*Save vs Immobilzation* - Save versus Immobilization (1d20=7)

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:26/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:5/8
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Splintering Shot
Darkleaf Armor +1 (Encounter)
Lightning Longbow +1 (Daily)


----------



## esparkhu (Apr 13, 2009)

Sena charges and misses the high priest.

Hal moves, uses and action point, charges and misses too.

Lindus manages to get off one good arrow for 15 damage.

Avonathemon takes out his onyx studded dagger. He jabs it at Hal, but only scratches the fighter's armor. 

Initiative:	Status
Hal:	51/53
Lindus:	26/46, immobilized
Avonathemon:	down 79, -2 to hit, HQ, bloodied, marked
->Sena:	25/48


----------



## garyh (Apr 13, 2009)

Sena swings her axe again, but Erathis does not grant her accuracy against the Vecnite spy.

*Standard action* - RIghteous Brand against Avonathemon.

Righteous Brand (1d20 8=12, 1d12 6=15)

Hits AC 12 for 15 damage, and on a hit Hal gains a +3 to attack Avonathemon until the end of Sena's next turn.

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:25/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:6/10
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1 (Daily)


----------



## garyh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hal hacks vigorously at the evil cleric, then shoves him away with his shield, putting Hal between the faithful and false clerics.

*Standard action* - Tide of Iron against Avonathemon.

Tide of Iron (1d20 11=30, 1d10 6=15)

Hits AC 30 for 15 damage, and on a hit, the target is pushed to B7 and Hal shifts to B8.  Marking Avonathemon.

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:51 + 7 temp/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:9/11
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## garyh (Apr 13, 2009)

Lindus shoots another two arrows at Avonathemon, and again the first hits.  The elf is finally able to shake off the numb feeling in his legs.

*Standard action *- Twin Strike against Avonathemon with Hunter's Quarry.

Twin Strike (HQ) (1d20 9=23, 1d10 2=10, 1d20 9=11, 1d10 2=3, 1d8=1)

First attack hits AC 23 for 10 damage against Avonathemon, second attack hits AC 11 for 3 damage against Avonathemon, and should either hit, Hunter's Quarry does 1 damage more.  *11 total damage.*

*Save vs Immobilzation* - Save vs Immobilization (1d20=13)

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:26/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:5/8
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Splintering Shot
Darkleaf Armor +1 (Encounter)
Lightning Longbow +1 (Daily)


----------



## esparkhu (Apr 24, 2009)

Sena misses again.

Hal advances on the high priest and does 15 damage pushing the corrupt cleric back.

Lindus does 11 damage and is able to move again.

Avonathemon pathetically tries to stab Hal with his dagger, but has no luck.

Initiative:	Status
Hal:	51/53
Lindus:	26/46
Avonathemon:	down 105, -2 to hit, HQ, bloodied, marked
->Sena:	25/48


----------



## garyh (Apr 25, 2009)

Sena moves around to cut off any retreat by Avonathemon, but then is unable to land a blow with her axe.

*Move action* - Move to C6.

*Standard action* - Righteous Brand against Avonathemon.

Righteous Brand (1d20+8=14, 1d12+6=13)

Hits AC 14 or 13 damage, and on a hit Hal gains a +3 to attack Avonathemon until the end of Sena's next turn.

*Sena Ironhelm* - Female Dwarf Cleric 5
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight: 20
AC:20, Fort:17, Reflex:14, Will:19 -- Speed:5
HP:25/48, Bloodied:24, Surge Value:12, Surges left:6/10
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: used
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame
Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune or Turn Undead)
Command
Healing Strike
Healing Word x2
Beacon of Hope
Cure Light Wounds
Inspiring Word
Rune of Peace
Symbol of Hope +1 (Daily)


----------



## garyh (Apr 25, 2009)

Hal hews at his foe with his sword, and lands a blow that gets the evil cleric's attention.

*Standard action* - Reaping Strike against Avonathemon.

Reaping Strike (1d20+11=19, 1d10+6=9)

Hits AC 19 for 9 damage.  On a miss, the target still takes 4 damage.  Marking Avonathemon.

*Hal Carter* - Male Human Fighter 5
Passive Perception: 14, Passive Insight: 14
AC:22, Fort:21, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:5
HP:51 + 7 temp/53, Bloodied:26, Surge Value:14, Surges left:9/11
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Cleave
Reaping Strike
Tide of Iron
Steel Serpent Strike
Sweeping Blow
Comeback Strike
Inspiring Word
Rain of Steel
Unstoppable


----------



## garyh (Apr 25, 2009)

Lindus is a flurry of arrows as two more fly towards Avonathemon, one of them landing true.

*Standard action *- Twin Strike against Avonathemon with Hunter's Quarry.

Twin Strike (HQ) (1d20+9=12, 1d10+2=4, 1d20+9=25, 1d10+2=7, 1d8=2)

First attack hits AC 12 for 4 damage against Avonathemon, second attack hits AC 25 for 7 damage against Avonathemon, and should either hit, Hunter's Quarry does 2 damage more.  *9 total damage.*

*Lindus Oakleaf* - Male Elf Ranger 5
Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 15
AC:19, Fort:17, Reflex:19, Will:17 -- Speed:7
HP:26/46, Bloodied:23, Surge Value:11, Surges left:5/8
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: not used
Powers -
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Elven Accuracy
Evasive Strike
Sneak Attack
Thundertusk Boar Strike
Yield Ground
Hunter's Bear Trap
Splintering Shot
Darkleaf Armor +1 (Encounter)
Lightning Longbow +1 (Daily)


----------



## esparkhu (May 3, 2009)

*Temple Finale*

Sena's axe misses, but Hal's thrust is enough to finish off the corrupt High Priest.

The party gains 1,179 experience.

As the evil cleric dies, the floating appendages sink to the floor and the normal light returns to the temple. Since the group defeated Avonathemon, the edict will not be instated and the sacrifice tarrif will not be enforced.


----------

